# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Թեմատիկ մրցույթներ >  Գրական դուետ. Կախել-կախվել

## ivy

Երկու հոգի գրանցվեց, ուրեմն նոր դուետ ունենք:

Առաջադրանքը հետևյալն է: Գրել արձակ ստեղծագործություն, որի հիմքում որևէ *կախվածություն* է: Հարցին կարող եք մոտենալ ցանկացած կողմից: Թմրանյութե՞ր, ինտերնե՞տ, որևէ ա՞նձ, հարաբերությո՞ւն, սեփական դարդե՞ր, թե ուրիշ մի բան կամ էլ՝ բոլորը միասին: Ոնց ուզում եք, դուք եք որոշողը: Միայն մի պայման կա. ստեղծագործության մեջ *չի կարելի օգտագործել «կախվածություն» բառը*:
Ժանրային ու ծավալային սահմանափակումներ չկան:
Ընդունվում են նաև արտամրցութային աշխատանքներ: 

Մեկ էլ մի բան եմ ուզում ասել: Ստեղծագործելուն մի նայեք՝ որպես տվյալ առաջադրանքի համար գտած հարմար լուծում: Գրեք էն, ինչ ձեզ իսկապես հետաքրքրում է կամ հուզում, ինչի մասին ասելու բան ունեք: Թող մի քիչ էլ էս կամ էն կողմ գնա պայմաններից. կարևորը՝ հաճույք ստանաք ձեր գրածից ու հավեսով ստեղծագործեք: Ու գրածն էլ կյանք ունենա՝ տվյալ մրցույթից դուրս: 

Վերջնաժամկետը՝ հունվարի 29, Երևանի ժամանակով՝ երեկոյան 9:

Ուզում եմ հիշեցնել, որ դուետների համար գրանցումները միշտ բաց են:
Եթե որևէ մեկն ուզենա չափածո գրել, թող ինձ տեղյակ պահի. հարմար մրցակից կգտնենք իր համար:

----------

CactuSoul (01.02.2017), Enna Adoly (19.01.2017), John (24.01.2017), LisBeth (19.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (19.01.2017), Sambitbaba (19.01.2017), Smokie (19.01.2017), Աթեիստ (19.01.2017), Հայկօ (19.01.2017), Նիկեա (21.01.2017), Վոլտերա (22.01.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

Թեմայի մեջ.

----------

CactuSoul (01.02.2017), Enna Adoly (19.01.2017), ivy (19.01.2017), LisBeth (19.01.2017), Marcus (30.01.2017), Rhayader (22.01.2017), Նիկեա (21.01.2017), Տրիբուն (05.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

Եվ էսպես, ակումբցիների թեթև ձեռքով մեր *դուետը վերածվեց յոթյակի*  :Smile: 

Քանի որ նախապես գրանցված հեղինակները դեմ չարտահայտվեցին, որոշեցի բոլոր 7 գործերն էլ դնել քվեարկության: 
Բայց վերջում կգրեմ՝ ովքեր էին նախապես գրանցվածները, ովքեր՝ «մեջ ընկած արտամրցութայինները»:

Մի խոսքով, հիմա ունենք մեր հին ու բարի ստեղծագործական մրցույթներից: Գրեք, կռվեք, լացեք, ծիծաղեք, գուշակեք, սիրեք իրար ու խռովեք իրարից  :Smile: 

Քվեարկությունը կլինի բազմակի ընտրությամբ ու կտևի հինգ օր: Ինքնաբացահայտվել չի կարելի:
Ակնկալում եմ բոլորի ակտիվ մասնակցությունը՝ թե քննարկումներին, թե քվեարկությանը:

Անկախ նրանից, թե ոնց կսկսեք կարդալ՝ վերջից, սկզբից, թե մեջտեղից, խնդրում եմ հիշել, որ *քվեարկել կարելի է՝ միայն ու միայն բոլոր գործերը կարդալուց հետո*:

Բարի ժամանց  :Wink: 

Հայկօ-ի դրած երգը չեմ ջնջում. մեկ-մեկ միացրեք, լսեք  :Smile:

----------

John (30.01.2017), LisBeth (30.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (30.01.2017), Հայկօ (30.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

1. *Օուեն Մարթընը* 

Յուրաքանչյուր մարդու կյանքը մի կարճ պատմություն է՝ ցիկլիկ կրկնվող։

Օուեն Մարթընը նստում էր անպատուհան մի սենյակում, որի առջևի պատն ապակի էր։ Այդ ապակու միջով ես տեսնում էի նրա՝ գրասեղանին կքված կերպարանքը՝ լայն, փոքր-ինչ մսեղ ուսերի վրա նստած, ավելի ճիշտ՝ մխրճված, կանոնավոր, դոնքիշոտյան դարաշրջանի ազնվազարմ դիմագծերով խոշոր գլուխը՝ մաքուր ճերմակին տվող, խնամքով կողք սանրած, զարմանալիորեն խիտ մազափնջով և նույնագույն, գեղեցիկ, մի փոքր ներքև ծռված բեղերով, որոնք այնպես իրենն էին, այնպես ներդաշնակվող իր ողջ կերպարանքին, որ ասես ամրագրվում էին անգամ անվան երկու բաղադրիչներին՝ Ոուեն Մարթըն – Ճերմակ Բեղեր․ համենայնդեպս այդ անհեթեթ զուգորդումը մեխվեց գլխումս և այդպես էլ մնաց։ 

Օուեն Մարթընը ութսունհինգ տարեկան էր, ամուրի։ Բրիտանացի էր ծննդով, բայց թե երբ և ինչու էր հայտնվել մեր կողմերում, առավելևս սեփական կամքով, ինձ հայտնի չէր։ Ինչ հայտնի էր ինձ, այն էր, որ նա ամեն առավոտ նստում էր 265 համարի ավտոբուսը, որը միակն էր, որ իր տնից բերում էր ուղիղ դեպի գրասենյակ, և երբեմն, հատկապես անձրևային օրերին, երբ ուշանում էր ավտոբուսից, ստիպված էր լինում նստելու մեկ ուրիշը, որը, սակայն, հասցնում էր գրասենյակից մոտ երկու կիլոմետր հեռու՝ արվարձանային փոքրիկ գրադարանի մոտ, որտեղից սովորաբար քայլում էր դեպի աշխատատեղ, բայց երբ շատ ուշ էր լինում, վերցնում էր տաքսի՝ ափսոսալով տալով տասնհինգ, երբեմն էլ տասնվեց դոլարը, և մի-փոքր անտրամադիր, խոշոր, պատկառելի գլուխը կախ տմբտմբացնելով, բարձրանում էր երկրորդ հարկ, կախում հերթական սև հովանոցը կախիչից ու կամաց-կամաց ինտեգրվում օրվա ավանդական հոսքին։

Հովանոցը հերթական էր, որովհետև դրանք մոտ մեկ դյուժին քանակությամբ, իրար գլխի մի կերպ կառչած՝ կախված էին սենյակի միակ կախիչից․ անձրևը հաճախակի էր հանկարծակիի բերում Օուեն Մարթընին, քանի որ վերջինս չուներ խելախոս (սմարթ-ֆոն), որպեսզի իմանար եղանակի տեսությունն ափի մեջ ստուգելու հրաշքի մասին, և այդպես ամեն անգամ ստիպված էր լինում ճանապարհին գնելու նոր հովանոց։ Ի դեպ, հրաշքներն ավելի քան կես դար է, ինչ անցնում էին Օուեն Մարթընի կողքով, քանի որ նա ոչ միայն չգիտեր, ասենք, համակարգիչ օգտագործել, այլև սովորական սեղանի հեռախոսից օգտվելը մարտահրավեր էր իր համար։ Փոխարենը Օուեն Մարթընն ուներ մատիտների էլեկտրական սրիչ՝ մուգ կանաչ, ծանր մի ագրեգատ, գրասեղանին բազմած, իսկ ձեռքի՝ մշտապես նախանձելի սրության մատիտը համարյա երբեք ցած չէր դնում, անգամ երբ թեթևակի խռմփոցով մրափում էր՝ ուշադիր կենտրոնացած իր թղթերին․ ներս մտնողը թեթևակի կտկտացնում էր պատի ապակուն, Օուենը ցնցվում էր, ուղղում ձեռքի մատիտը և շարունակում գրել ընդհատված տեղից։ 

Օուեն Մարթընը սիրում էր կանանց, թեև երբեք ամուսնացած չէր եղել։ Հավանաբար այդ սերն այնքան բուռն էր և, երևի թե, կրքոտ, որ կանայք էլ սիրում էին նրա այդ սերը։ Համենայնդեպս, ընկերության տարեմուտի ամենամյա խնջույքին նա ամեն անգամ ներկայանում էր մի նոր ընկերակցուհու հետ, և դրանք բոլորն էլ զարմանալիորեն ուշագրավ կանայք էին՝ ավիաուղիների սլացիկ, անթերի կազմվածքով ուղեկցորդուհիներ, նորաձևության ամսագրերի խմբագիրներ, ֆիթնեսի մարզիչներ, թեև բոլորն էլ ոչ երիտասարդ, գուցեև մոտ իր տարիքին, բայց փոխարենը միայն Օուեն Մարթընի մոտ էի ես հնարավորություն ունենում բերանբաց զմայլվելու յոթանասունը բոլորած, տասնութ տարեկանի մարմնով (Сзади – пионерка, спереди – пенсионерка) արտառոց երևույթների, որոնց հետ խնջույքի վերջում, մեկուսի մի անկյունում այնպես տրփագին համբուրվում էր խմիչքից շառագունած Օուեն Մարթընը։ Իսկ շառագունում էր նա ոչ միայն գինուց. մի անգամ մի տեխնիկական հարցով մտել էի իր մոտ՝ խորհրդակցելու, և սարքի պարամետրերը թելադրելիս, մեկ էլ հանկարծ, այդ լուրջ, ճերմակաբեղ, ազնվազարմ դեմքը թեթևակի շառագունեց։

Օուեն Մարթընը ճշտապահ էր և պարտաճանաչ։ Նա երբեք չէր ուշանում աշխատանքից և լքում էր աշխատատեղը երևի թե ամենավերջինը։ Միայն մի անգամ էր, որ ստիպված էր թողնել ժամը չորսին, քանի որ հինգին խանութները փակվում էին, իսկ ինքը պիտի շերտավարագույր գներ. «Իմոնք արևից այնպես են դեֆորմացվել, որ դարձել են ձող», ասաց, «ասես բանտում լինեմ», ու ծիծաղեց՝ թեթևակի շառագունելով։

Մի օր տնօրենն ասաց, որ Օուենն այլևս չի գալու․ գնացել է թոշակի։ 
Օուեն Մարթընի սենյակը մթնեց․ տխրեց մի տեսակ, կախեց հոնքերը և այլևս չբարձրացրեց։ Գրապահարաններում զինվորների պես շարք կանգնած ձեռագիր մատիտագրերի հաստափոր թղթապանակները թեև նեղացան մի-փոքր, բայց խրոխտ հպարտությամբ ու հավատարմորեն չլքեցին իրենց դիրքերը, դոշ տված մնացին կանգնած, և ոչ ոք չհամարձակվեց վերանայել նրանց իրավունքները։ Գրասեղանի վրայի մուգ կանաչ էլեկտրական սրիչն ավելի մգվեց, մաշված մետաղը սառը զրնգաց անլսելի և կուչ եկավ, փաթափվեց սենյակի մթության սքողի մեջ․․․

Շատ չանցած Օուենը հիվանդացավ։ Հիվանդանոցից տեղափոխեցին խնամքի տուն, քանի որ միայնակ էր և խնամքի կարիք ուներ։ Տնօրենը մեկ, թե երկու անգամ գնաց այցելության։ «Չմոռանամ «վայրկենական» սուպերից առնել մի քանի հատ, Օուենն ուզել էր», ասաց նա դուրս գալուց առաջ։ Վերադարձավ անտրամադիր, «Ի՜նչ սարսափելի են պետական խնամքի տների պայմանները բայց», ասաց։

Մի քանի ամիս հետո Օուեն Մարթընը մահացավ։
Այդ մասին մեզ հայտնեց Դոն Մաքինթոշը, Օուենի երբեմնի և երևի թե միակ ընկերը, որի հետ մի ժամանակ աշխատել էր երկար տարիներ։ Ինքնավստահ, բանիմաց, գնդլիկ Դոն Մաքինթոշը վաղուց էր անցել թոշակի և վայելում էր կյանքը։ Իր կյանքի վերջին օրերին Օուենը խնդրել էր ընկերոջը տնօրինելու իր ունեցվածքի ճակատագիրը, կարգադրելու հուղարկավորությունը։ Դոնն արագորեն վաճառեց Օուեն Մարթընի նոր շերտավարագույրներով հին ու խղճուկ բնակարանը, որի պատուհանները նայում էին քաղաքի կենտրոնական հրվանդանին, ուր խաղաղ սահում էին առագաստանավերը։ Տեսարանն այդ ապահովեց մի տպավորիչ գումար, որից իր քաշած նեղության համար մի կլորիկ բաժին առանձնացնելուց հետո, Դոնը կազմակերպեց հուղարկավորությունը, իսկ մնացածը տնօրինեց ըստ հանգուցյալի կարգադրության։ 

Հավանաբար ոչ ոք չուներ Օուեն Մարթընի հավատքի մասին տեղեկություններ, քանի որ սգո արարողությունը մի անհասկանալի սպիտակ շենքի սրահում էր, որտեղ նստարաններ էին և մի փոքրիկ բեմ միայն՝ վարագույրով ծածկված։ Բեմի մոտ՝ մի սեղանիկ, վրան՝ ցվրված մի քանի լուսանկար․ Օուեն Մարթընը՝ երիտասարդ, ուղտ է քշում անապատում, Օուեն Մարթընը՝ քսան տարեկան, մի խմբում սակսոֆոն է նվագում, Օուեն Մարթընը՝ երեսունն անց, ճամփորդում է նավով։ Աստված իմ, ի՜նչ նման է Էլվիսին, ամենուր, պարզապես հետագա ճերմակաբեղությունը խանգարել էր դա նկատել։

Արարողությունը սկսվեց, ներս մտավ վայելուչ հագնված, սևազգեստ մի երիտասարդ, դանդաղ քաշեց վարագույրը, և դագաղը մեղմ սահեց բեմ․ այնտեղ հանգչում էր մոմե դեմքով Օուեն Մարթընը։ Երիտասարդը մոտեցավ ամբիոնին, դեմքի տխուր, բայց լուրջ ու հանդիսավոր արտահայտությամբ, թափանցող ու ազդեցիկ ձայնով, թեթևակի պոետիկ երանգներ ներդրած, սկսեց Օուեն Մարթընի պատմությունը։ «Ո՞վ էր Օուեն Մարթընը, տիկնայք և պարոնայք», զրնգում էր սգո սպասավորի ազդեցիկ տեմբրը հանդիսատեսների՝ էլեկտրական սպիտակ լույսերի տակ փայլող ճաղատների այն ոչ մեծ խմբի վրայով, որոնց ներքո, ի սարսուռս ինձ, բնականից արդեն կազմուպատրաստ նոյնատիպ մոմե դեմքեր էին, և որտեղի՞ց էր Դոնը հայտնաբերել-գտել դրանց։ «Ո՞վ էր Օուեն Մարթընը», կրկնեց սգո հռետորը՝ «ա»-ի վրա բարձրացնելով պատասխան պահանջող շեշտը, «և ի՞նչ է սովորեցնում մեզ նրա կյանքը»։ Լսվեց լռություն։ «Օուեն Մարթընը նա էր, ով ապրել է իր կյանքը, և իր կյանքը մեզ սովորեցնում է ապրել»։ Լսվեց խորիմաստ լռություն։ 

Օուեն Մարթընի կյանքի այս պատմությունը սգո աշխատողը պատմեց մի քանի անգամ, տարբեր շարահյուսական կառուցվածքներով և դարձվածքներով, և յուրաքանչյուր նախադասության վերջում ձայնի դրամատիկ արձագանքը ճիշտ ամպլիտուդով դողում ու մարում էր օդում՝ թողնելով կարևորության անվիճելի պարտադրանք։ Սակայն, բարեբախտաբար, մասնագիտական այս տվայտանքներին հաջորդելու էր գալու ժողովրդի խոսքը, որը վերջնականապես կպարզաբաներ, թե ով էր արդյոք Օուեն Մարթընը։

Առաջինը ամբիոնին մոտեցավ Դոն Մաքինթոշի որդին։ Մոտ երեսուն տարեկան տղա էր, հագել էր արմավենիներով գույնզգույն վերնաշապիկ։ Իր խոսքը կարճ էր․ Օուեն հոպարին ինքը հիշում է մանկուց, հաճախ գալիս էր իրենց տուն։ Այստեղ տղան հուզվեց, ձայնը դողաց, կանգ առավ, փորձեց էլի մի բան հիշել ու մատով դուրս հրեց արցունքի պես մի բան աչքից։ Հայրը, որն առաջին շարքում էր նստած, լուսանկարչական խցիկը ձեռքին, հովազի արագությամբ որսաց պահն ու անմիջապես չխկացրեց խցիկը գլխավերևում։ Այդտեղ տղան ոգևորվեց, և նոր հիշողություններ ի հայտ եկան։ Օուեն հոպարը խմիչքի հետ սեր ուներ, և միշտ տնտղում էր իրենց սառնարանը, թե ինչ կա կոնծելու։ Սրահն ուրախ արձագանքեց։ Պարզվեց, որ այդ առումով շատերը պատմելու բան ունեին․ մեկը հիշեց, թե ինչպես էր հարբած տուն հասցրել ծերուկին, մյուսը՝ թե մի անգամ այնքան էր խմել, որ մոռացել էր իր տան հասցեն և տաքսուն ստիպել մի քանի անգամ պտտվել շենքի շուրջը։ 

Ես առաջին անգամ էի ներկա լինում արևմտյան հուղարկավորությանը, և ինձ սովորեցրին, որ հիշատակի խոսքը կոչված է ոչ թե սգալու հանգուցյալի մահը, այլ տոնելու նրա ապրած կյանքը, և խոսքն այդ պարտադիր պիտի պարունակի զավեշտ հանգուցյալի կյանքից։ Օուեն Մարթընի կյանքի զավեշտները հատվում էին բոլոը մի կետում, և երբ վերջում ընթերցեցին հանգուցյալի՝ Անգլիայում ապրող ազգականների ուղարկած նամակ-մահախոսականը, այնտեղ քեռի Օուենի խմիչք վերցնելը սառնարանից, երբ հյուրընկալվում էր, տեքստի զգալի մասն էր կազմում։

Վերջում սգո պահակը էլի մի քանի տեմբր դողացրեց օդում և խնդրեց հանդիսատեսին հրաժեշտի վերջին հայացքը գցել հանգուցյալի վրա, որից հետո վարագույրը փակվեց և Օուեն Մարթընին տարան դիակիզարան։

Հետո, շատ հետո, ականջիս հասավ, որ Օուեն Մարթընն իր ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում խնայել-հավաքել էր մոտ կես միլիոն դոլար։ Գումարն ամբողջությամբ կտակել էր Անգլիայի ազգականներին։ «Իսկ ի՞նչ եղավ աճյունը», հարցրի։ «Կարծեմ Դոն Մաքինթոշը վերցրեց, ուրիշ մարդ չկար, որ վերցներ»։

Բորխեսի մետաֆիզիկայում այսպիսի մի աշխարհ կա․ առարկաները շարունակում են գոյատևել, քանի դեռ դրանց այցելող կա։ Այսպես, քարը, որի վրա նստում էր մուրացկանը, վերջինիս մահից հետո աստիճանաբար սկսում է անհետանալ մինչև իսպառ անէացումը։ Հին աշխարհի փլատակ ամֆիթատրոնները պահպանվել են, քանի որ դրանց վրա երբեմն նստում են թռչուններ։

Օուեն Մարթընի աշխատասենյակը մինչև հիմա էլ մութ է, բայց կողքով եթե անցնելիս լինեք, ուշադիր նայեք, խնդրում եմ․ այնտեղ կախված են մոտ մեկ դյուժին հովանոցներ՝ իրար գլխի, սենյակի միակ կախիչից, և ես, չգիտես ինչու, չեմ ուզում, որ դրանք անհետանան։

----------

Marcus (30.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (01.02.2017), Rhayader (01.02.2017), Ruby Rue (02.02.2017), Sambitbaba (30.01.2017), Աթեիստ (30.01.2017), Արէա (30.01.2017), Նաիրուհի (31.01.2017), Ուլուանա (30.01.2017), Վոլտերա (30.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

2. *Սուրճ ու կոկա-կոլա*

Ուսանողական ընկերներս ինձ հիշում են ծնկների կողքի գրպաններով լայն տաբատով, աջ գրպանում՝ կոկա-կոլայի շիշ։ Ինչքան էլ դասախոսները համոզեին, որ առանց շշի լսարան մտնեմ, չէի լսում։ Ծայրահեղ դեպքում խցկում էի ուսապարկիս մեջ, իսկ երեկոյան տանջվում, որ գրքերիս ու տետրերիս վրայից շիրան մաքրեմ։

Ուսանողական ընկերներս երևի մոռացել են դեմքս, բայց հիշում են կոլայի շիշը, ինչպես ես մոռացել եմ Տիկոյին, ու պիտի աչքերս շատ պինդ փակեմ, որ գոնե դարչնագույն պեպեններն աչքիս առաջ գան։ Տիկոն կոլայի շշի պես անբաժան էր ինձնից։ Եթե տեղավորվեր, նրան էլ ձախ գրպանում կպահեի, ու դասերի ժամին մերթ դեպի աջ գրպանս կձգվեի՝ շշից հերթական դոզան ստանալու համար, մերթ դեպի ձախը, որ Տիկոյի շեկ մազերը խառնեմ իրար։

Համալսարանն ավարտելուց հետո Տիկոյին առաջին անգամ տասնհինգ տարի անց տեսա։ Դասընկերներիցս լսել էի, որ մեկնել էր ԱՄՆ։ Թե ինչի համար, էդպես էլ չիմացա։ Մերթ ասում էին՝ Նանայի հետևից, մերթ՝ թե Նանան կապ չունի, սովորելու է գնացել։ Կարճ ժամանակ անց ես էլ մեկնեցի Բեռլին, ու էդպես միմյանցից տեղեկություն ստանալու բոլոր հնարավորությունները վերացան։

Սկզբում տարին մեկ Հայաստան էի գալիս ու հանդիպում ուսանողական ընկերներիս։ Հանդիպելիս հարցնում էի՝ Տիկոյից լուր չունե՞ք։ Հետո սկսեցի երկու տարին մեկ գալ, հետո՝ ավելի հազվադեպ։ Ուսանողական ընկերներիցս գրեթե ոչ ոք Հայաստանում չէր մնացել։ Ով էլ մնացել էր, ընտանիք-երեխաներով էր զբաղված։ Եթե ստացվում էր հանդիպել, Տիկոյից էլ չէի հարցնում։ Չգիտեմ՝ այլևս չէի՞ հիշում նրան, թե՞ ամբողջ հանդիպումը լցված էր լինում Դավիթիկի կամ Էլենչիկի սննդային նախընտրությունների մասին խոսակցություններով, ու թե ինչքան դժվար է սկեսրոջ հսկողության տակ երեխա մեծացնելը։

Վերջին այցելությունիցս չորսուկես տարի էր անցել, ուսանողական ընկերներիս հետ հանդիպումից՝ ավելի շատ։ Բեռլինում նոր բնակարան էի տեղափոխվել, ու ուզում էի ծնողներիս երևանյան տնից իմ ունեցվածքի վերջին մնացորդները տեղափոխել իմ մշտական բնակավայր։ Դրա համար դատարկ ճամպրուկով քառօրյա ճամփորդություն կազմակերպեցի դեպի իմ երբեմնի հարազատ քաղաքը։

Այցելությանս մասին ընտանիքիցս բացի ոչ ոք չգիտեր։ Դա ինձ ազատում էր իմ կամքին հակառակ զանազան մարդկանց տեսնելու պարտականությունից, բայց ապահովագրված չէի փողոցում պատահաբար նրանց հանդիպելուց ու լսելուց. «Վա՜յ, ստե՞ղ ես։ Ե՞րբ ես էկել»։

Այդ երեկո Ալեք Մանուկյանով թրև գալիս Տիկոն երրորդ ծանոթ մարդն էր, որին անսպասելիորեն հանդիպեցի, բայց նա հարցականի տակ չդրեց այդ պահին Երևանում գտնվելս։ Ինձ տեսնելիս ժպտաց՝ չիմանալով պիտի գրկի՞, թե ուղղակի տեղում կանգնած մնա, չկողմնորոշվելով նաև, թե ինձնից քանի քայլ հեռու պիտի կանգնի մի երկու բառ փոխանակելու համար։
Տիկոն չաղացել էր, մազերի կեսը թափվել էին։ Չնայած էսպիսի կերպարանափոխության ենթարկվել էին ուսանողական գրեթե բոլոր ընկերներս, Տիկոյին էդպիսին տեսնելիս ինչ-որ ափսոսանք զգացի, ինչ-որ տեղ էլ ուրախացա, որ լայն տաբատներ այլևս չեմ հագնում. գրպանիս մեջ հաստատ տեղ չէր անի։

- Հազիվ ճանաչեցի,- ասացի, ու մինչ նա հեռավորությունն էր չափչփում, մոտեցա ու գրկեցի։ Մարմնից ծխախոտի հոտ էր գալիս, ու չկարողացա հին ու բարի ժամանակների պես պարանոցը հոտոտել։
- Չես փոխվել,- նայեց ինձ՝ ոտքից գլուխ չափելով,- լրիվ նույն շորերն ես հագնում։
Մի քիչ վիրավորվեցի, որովհետև վերջին տարիներին զգեստապահարանս լրիվ թարմացրել եմ ու հպարտանում եմ հիմիկվա ճաշակովս՝ սարսափելով, թե ոնց էի մի ժամանակ լայն տաբատներ ու ավելի լայն մայկաներ հագնում՝ մարմինս ամբողջովին քառակուսի դարձնելով։ Այն ժամանակ մարդիկ ստիպված էին գուշակել, թե մայկայի տակ ինչ չափի կրծքեր են, տաբատի մեջ՝ ինչպիսի հետույք։ Իսկ հիմա մարմինս կիպ գրկող շրջազգեստները բոլոր բարեմասնություններս նրբորեն ցուցադրում են։
- Դու ինձ ե՞րբ ես էսպիսի շորով տեսել։
- Ավարտական երեկոյին։
Ճիշտ էր ասում։ Ավարտական երեկոյին ավագ քրոջս թիթիզ շորերից մեկն էի հագել, ու դա առաջին ու վերջին անգամն էր, երբ համակուրսեցիներս ինձ կանացի հագուստով էին տեսել։ Դա նաև վերջին անգամն էր, որ Տիկոյին տեսա։ 

Անհարմար լռություն տիրեց. չգիտեինք՝ ինչպես շարունակել զրույցը։ Տասնհինգ տարին մի բան է։ Մի ուրիշ բան է հարբած Տիկոն՝ Նանայի հետ զուգարանում առանձնանալը, ու իմ փախուստը խնջույքից։ 
- Ժամանակ ունե՞ս։ Սուրճ խմենք,- վերջապես առաջարկեց Տիկոն,- հազար տարի չենք տեսել իրար։ 
- Ունեմ։ Մոտակայքում սրճարան գիտե՞ս։
- Պիտի քայլենք մինչև Սայաթ-Նովա։
Չգիտեմ ինչու, Տիկոյի հետ քայլելու հեռանկարը սարսափելի թվաց, բայց երբ նայեցի Ալեք Մանուկյան փողոցի երկայնքով, մտածեցի, որ հինգ րոպե կձգեմ։

Մինչև Սայաթ-Նովա հասնելը գրեթե չխոսեցինք։ Միայն մի անգամ Տիկոն նկատեց, որ օրերը տաքացել են, ինչին չարձագանքեցի. Երևանում, միևնույն է, ավելի տաք էր, քան Բեռլինում։ Իսկ սրճարանում մատուցողուհին կոտրեց անհարմար իրավիճակը։
- Ի՞նչ կխմես,- հարցրեց Տիկոն։ 
- Կապուչինո։
- Չունենք,- ասաց մատուցողուհին։
- Լատե՞։
- Չունենք։
- Բա ի՞նչ ունեք։ Էսպրեսո՞։
- Չունենք։ 
Չգիտեմ՝ Տիկոն ինձ ինչ սրճարան էր բերել, բայց «հայկական» սուրճ հաստատ չէի ուզում խմել։
- Մակկոֆե՞։
Մատուցողուհին թարս նայեց ինձ՝ ասես այլմոլորակային լինեի։
- Ամերիկանո կարամ առաջարկեմ։
- Լավ, ամերիկանո, - մինչ մատուցողուհին պատվերը գրի էր առնում, շրջվեցի դեպի Տիկոն ու ասացի,- չեմ հասկանում՝ ո՞նց կարան էսպրեսո չունենան, իսկ ամերիկանո ունենան։
Տիկոն կոլա պատվիրեց։ Մատուցողուհին հեռացավ սեղանից։ 
- Բա դու կոլա էլ չե՞ս խմում,- հարցրեց Տիկոն։
- Չէ, ավելի թունդ բաների եմ անցել։
- Ինձնի՞ց էլ թունդ։
- Տո դու ի՞նչ թունդ։ Դու գազը թողած կոլա ես։
Տիկոն գույնը գցեց։ 
- Կներես,- ասացի։
- Դու էն ասա՝ ինչո՞վ ես զբաղվում։
- Բեռլինում եմ ապրում։ Աշխատում եմ։
- Ո՞նց։ Վաղու՞ց։ Ես էլ կարծում էի՝ մաստերիցդ հետո հետ ես էկել։ Էրեխեքից ում հարցնում եմ, տեղյակ չեն քեզնից։
- Ֆեյսբուք գոյություն ունի։
- Ես չկամ էնտեղ։
- Ես էլ կարծում էի՝ ինձ բլոկ ես արել, քեզ չէի գտնում։ 
- Փնտրում էիր հա՞։ 
- Դե մենակ մի անգամ։ Թե չէ դեմքդ մոռացել եմ։ Աչքերս պիտի պինդ փակեմ, որ մի կերպ պատկերացնեմ մարմնիդ ուրվագծերը… մեկ էլ վզիդ հոտը։
Մատուցողուհին սեղանին դրեց Տիկոյի կոլան ու իմ սուրճը։ 
- Սովորական նեսկաֆե ա,- հոտից հասկացա,- անունը ամերիկանո են դրել։ Էս երկրում նորմալ սուրճ կա՞։
- Չարացած ես,- ասաց Տիկոն,- դու էլ կոլա պատվիրեիր։ Ձեր Բեռլինի կոլան էս նույն համը չունի։ 
- Ասեցի՝ կոլա էլ չեմ խմում։
- Պահ-պահ, էդ երբվանի՞ց։ 
- Էն օրվանից, ինչ քո մասին չեմ մտածում։
Տիկոն նորից գունատվեց։ 
- Դու քեզնից խոսա։ Լսել էի՝ Ամերիկա ես գնացել։
- Հա, կես տարով։ Կուրսեր էին։ Հետո հետ էկա ու էլ չեմ գնացել։
- Ո՞նց։ Բա Նանա՞ն։
- Նանան ի՞նչ կապ ունի։ Ինքը Լոսից մի տղու հետ ամուսնացավ, գնաց։ 
- Ամա՜ն, քեզ չուզե՞ց։
Տիկոն ներվային շարժում արեց, ես՝ սուրճիցս մի կում։
- Էդպես մի նայիր ինձ, վատ եմ զգում,- ասաց,- Նանան մանրուք էր։
- Ո՞նց եմ նայում։
- Ոնց որ ուզենաս հայացքով սատկացնել ինձ։
- Տիկ,- խորը շունչ քաշեցի,- էս տասնհինգ տարիների ընթացքում փորձել եմ հասկանալ՝ ի՞նչ պատահեց էդ երեկո։ Բոլորին հերթով հարցրել եմ։ Ինչ ախմախ գիրք ասես չեմ կարդացել էս թեմայով։ Ուզում էի հասկանալ՝ ինչն եմ սխալ արել, մինչև ի վերջո ինքս ինձ համոզեցի, որ ես կապ չունեմ, դու Նանային էիր ուզում։ Ու հիմա ասում ես՝ մանրուք էր։
- Դու գիտեիր, որ մենք երկար միասին չէինք լինելու։
- Չէ, չգիտեի։
- Դու գիտեիր, որ գնալու ես Բեռլին ու էլ հետ չես գալու, իսկ ես Հայաստանից բացի ուրիշ տեղ ապրել չեմ կարող։
- Չգիտեի։ Եթե իմանայի էլ, կարայիր գոնե մի քիչ մարդավարի վարվեիր հետս։
- Զանգում էի։ Հեռախոսդ անջատած էր։
- Ինքնասպանության եզրին էի։
- Ուրեմն մի բողոքի։ 
- Ինձ ինքնասպանության եզրին էիր հասցրել, ասում ես՝ չբողոքե՞մ։
- Հեռախոսդ չանջատեիր։
- Նանայի հետ զուգարանում սեքս չանեիր։ Գոնե ինչ անում էիր, քեֆից դուրս անեիր։ Գիտեիր, որ շուտով գնալու էի։
- Ինչու՞ պիտի քեզ հաշիվ տամ, թե ում հետ ու երբ եմ սեքս անում։
- Կարծեմ մենք միասին էինք։
- Բայց դա երկար չէր տևելու։
- Տարրական հարգանքի արժանի չէի՞։
Տիկոն ոչինչ չասաց։ Իսկ ինձ դուր չէր գալիս ոչ մի տեղ չտանող գզվրտոցը։ Գուցե ավելի լավ կլիներ, որ Տիկոյին չհանդիպեի՝ մտածելով, որ ինչ-որ տեղ հոգու խորքում զղջացել է արածի համար, որ ինչ-որ տեղ թաքուն երազում է ինձ վերադարձնելու մասին։ Իսկ հիմա նստած է դիմացս ու ասում, որ հեռախոսս չանջատեի այն ժամանակ, երբ Լիլոն ու Անոն մահճակալիս կողքը հերթափոխում էին, որ հանկարծ մի վտանգավոր բան չանեմ։

Մատուցողուհին մոտեցավ, որ վերցնի Տիկոյի դատարկ բաժակը։ Իմ կիսատ սուրճն էլ դեմ տվեցի, որ տանի։
- Ինձ մի հատ էլ կոլա,- ասաց Տիկոն։
- Մի հատ էլ ինձ,- ասացի ու դարձա դեպի Տիկոն,- ասում ես՝ հիմա ինչո՞վ ես զբաղվում։

----------

CactuSoul (01.02.2017), Marcus (30.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (02.02.2017), Sambitbaba (30.01.2017), Աթեիստ (30.01.2017), Մուշու (01.02.2017), Ուլուանա (02.02.2017), Վոլտերա (30.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

3. *Երեք Արվեստները*

«Лучше гор могут быть только горы,
На которых еще не бывал»,- Վլադիմիր Վիսոցկի

Պատմում էր, որ սկսել էր՝ ընկերոջ հետ մերձակա ժայռերը մագլցելով՝ առանց որևէ ապահովության։ Հետո ծանոթ մագլցողները զգուշացրել էին, որ այդպես մի օր իրենց սպանելու են, և՝ ո՛չ, լվացքի պարանով իրար ապահովել չեն կարող։ Դրանից հետո ընկերոջ ծնողների ավտոտնակում գտած պարաններով էին իրար ապահովում մագլցելիս։

Պատմում էր, որ իր դժվար մագլցումներից շատերը ոտաբոբիկ էր արել։ Ու որ ոտքերը սմբակների էին նման, թաթերի տակն էլ՝ կարծես արհեստական կաշվից պատրաստված տակացուներ։ Նույնիսկ սառույցի ու ձյան վրա ոտաբոբիկ էր քայլում՝ ոտքերը կոպտացնելու համար։

Պատմում էր, որ երկու ամառ 40 օրվա չափ բնակվում էր Այգերի ստորոտում՝ մի ժայռի տակ դրված վրանում։ Խմում էր վրանի կտուրից կաթկթացող ջուրը. «բաժակդ որ դնեիր կտուրի տակ, մի երկու ժամում կլցվեր»։ Քնում էր վրանում՝ սպասելով, որ ամպերը հեռանան։ Օրվա մեծ մասը մեդիտացիա էր անում, յոգա՝ ճկուն մնալաու համար, դիտում ամպերի պտույտները ու ապրում ժայռին կպած պլանկտոնի նման։

Պատմում էր, որ երբեմն մի կատարյալ համրուկ էր դառնում՝ խնայելով էներգիայի ամեն մի վերջին կաթիլը՝ ուղղորդվելու համար։ Նույնիսկ ոչ էլ խոսում էր մարդկանց հետ այդ վիճակում։ Գտնվում էր մեդիտացիոն փուչիկում։ Պատկերացնում էր, որ կերած ամեն մի կտոր լուծվում էր և ուղիղ գնում ճիշտ մկաններին։ Այսպիսի վիճակում էր, երբ ֆրի-սոլոյում էր Սուպեր Կուլուարը և երբ առաջին անգամ բարձրանում էր Պատագոնիայի Ֆիցռոյի Կալիֆոռնիայի Ռուլեթը։ Անկարող էր նորմալ շփումներին դիմանալ այդ ընթացքում։ Ապրում էր քարանձավներում, որ ստիպված չլինի մարդկանց հետ հաղորդակցվել։ Չէր դիմանում, երբ ինչ-որ մեկի մեջ վախ էր տեսնում. եթե դիմացինը վախ ուներ, իր մեջ էլ էր ներթափանցում։

Պատմում էր, որ բեյսինգը ու թռչելը սահմանափակող օրենքների հակառակորդ էր, որովհետև գտնում էր, որ ազատ լինելը ամենակարևոր բանն է մարդու կյանքում։ Բայց և, որ րենջերները իր մեջ արդեն տեսնում են մոտ երկու տասնամյակ ժայռերի մեջ ապրող մարդու, ով ամեն օր ջանասիրաբար իր արվեստով էր զբաղվում։ Ու չնայած երբեմն օրենքին հակառակ բաներ էր անում, եթե րենջերները հարցնեին, անկեղծ էր հետները։ Իհարկե, եթե դրանց մեքենաների վրայով էր թռչում, ստիպված հետևից էին ընկնում, բայց եթե ցուցադրական երեսները չէր կոխում, սովորաբար իրեն էլ էին հանգիստ թողնում։

Պատմում էր, որ կենտրոնացած էր սլեք-պարանների վրա սոլո-քայլելով առանց կապանքի։ Չէր անում մարմնամարզական տրյուկներ։ Եթե ընկնելիս լիներ, հնարքը պարանից բռնվելն էր, որ չընկնի հարյուրավոր մետրեր ու ցխվի տակի քարերին։ Աննկարագրելի վախենալու էր այնտեղ, միգուցե իր արածներից ամենավախենալուն։

Պատմում էր, որ երբ ընկել էր Մեքսիկայի Ծիծեռնակների Քարանձավում, ընկել էր նաև դեպրեսիայի մեջ։ Սա հավանաբար իր ամենածանր վնասվածքն էր եղել՝ այդ հետտրավմատիկ սթրեսային խանգարումը։ Շարունակելու կամքի մի ահռելի կտորը կորցրել էր դրանից։ Հարցաքննում էր այդ կյանքով ապրելու իր մոտիվացիան։ Հետո առնվազն մի երկու տարի շատ ցածր էներգիայով էր տառապում։

Պատմում էր, որ բեյսինգի ժամանակ կարողանում էր անկման արագությունը նվազեցնել 100 կմ/ժ կարգի, իսկ երբ վինգսյութով էր, հասցնում էր նույնիսկ 40 կմ/ժ։ Բայց նաև կարողանում էր միջինացված արագության էլ հասնել՝ 50 կմ/ժ՝ զառիվայր և 65 կմ/ժ՝ առաջ։ Պարաշյուտով ավելի արագ էին մարդիկ իջնում։ Երբ ուրիշները իրեն դիտում էին վինգսյութ բեյսինգի ժամանակ, ասում էին, որ հաստատ կարող էր ինքնուրույն վայրէջք անել։ Մի օր հաստատ փորձելու էր առանց անկարգելի նստել։

Պատմում էր, որ լրիվ տարված էր «միջանկյալ կարգավիճակներով», և որ իր կենտրոնացումը շատ ժամանակ բացարձակ դատարկության մեջ էր։ Կարող էր վիզուալ տեսնել հոսանքները։ Երբ Էլ Կապի վրա էր, պատահում էր՝ լույսը իդեալական էր. «1000 մետր անկմանը նայելիս կարող էիր տեսնել քամու հոսանքները՝ օդի բուն նյութը»։

Պատմում էր, որ չնայած իր մարմինը տաք էր նեյլոնային կոստյումի մեջ, սկսում էր դողալ ու կասկածել արարքների ճշտության մեջ։ Վինգսյութ բեյս-ցատկումը իրեն ապահով էր թվում, բայց այդ տարի 25 վինգսյութ թռչողներ իրենց կյանքն էին կորցրել։ Համակարգում ինչ-որ արատ կար, մի մահացու գաղտնիք՝ իր ըմբռնման կարողությունից դուրս։

Պատմում էր, որ մահը թռչելով փոխակերպելու գաղափարը իր կյանքի հիմնական սկզբունքն էր։ Իր երեք արվեստներով զբաղվելու հնարավորությունը ու լեռներում և բարձր պատերի վրա արագ շարժվելու գեղեցկությունն ու պարզությունը լրիվ կլանիչ էին. «դրանից լավ էլ ի՞նչը կարող է լինել»։

Պատմում էր...

----------

Mr. Annoying (02.02.2017), Sambitbaba (30.01.2017), Աթեիստ (30.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

4. *Պարասոմնիա*

Աչքերս բացում եմ, պառկած եմ՝ դեմքով դեպի պատը: Կմտածեի, թե երեկո է, եթե ժամանակը մի տեղ կորած չլիներ: Ձեռքս մոտեցնում եմ հարթ մակերևույթին, անցնում վրայով: Ոչ մի ակոս, ոչ մի քերծվածք, ձանձրալի մի պատ՝ իր անթերության մեջ փչացած: Երբ փոքր էի, մեր տան պատերը իսկական գլուխգործոց էին. դրանց վրա հնարավոր էր գտնել ուզածդ երևակայական պատկերը, ժամերով ուսումնասիրել, եղունգի ծայրով մի քիչ էլ փորփրել ու նոր նկարներ ստանալ: Տատս կարգին կռիվ էր անում հետս՝ տան պատերը փչացնելու համար.
- Ա´յ բալա, մի´ ավիրի տուն-տեղը, ինչքա՞ն ասեմ:
- Բայց նայիր՝ ինչ սիրուն դեմք ստացվեց, տա,- փորձում էի արդարանալ,- ոնց որ դու լինես ջահել ժամանակ:
Պապս էլ կողքից քթի տակ ծիծաղում էր ու իբր թե նախատում.
- Շա´ն լակոտ, կնգաս խոսքը զակոն չի՞:

Ձեռքս իջեցնում եմ պատից ու մոտեցնում դեմքիս: Ռոմի հոտ է գալիս: Բոբիկ ոտքերով հասնում եմ խոհանոց, բացում ծորակը ու ձեռքերս մտցնում տակը: Մուգ կարմիր հեղուկը սկսում է շիթերով դուրս թափվել ծորակից: Գինու թունդ հոտը խփում է գլխիս:
Աչքերս բացում եմ: Պատը չի երևում կամ չկա: Խուլ ձայներ միջանցքից, թակոց պատուհանին, հատակի վրա՝ փչացած քթով ֆլոմաստերի խզզոց: Քնել է պետք: Տան ձայներն արթնացել են, սա նրանց ժամն է, ես պիտի անհետանամ: Ինչ-որ տեղից ինչ-որ բան է կաթում ու թափվում ճակատիս, հետո ծորում դեպի շուրթերս: 
«Քնի´ր»:

Կողքի սենյակից եկող խորը հազի ձայնից արթնանում եմ: 
- Էստե՞ղ ես,- կանչում է:
- Հա:
- Կգա՞ս մոտս:
Կամաց վեր եմ կենում: Ոտքերս հպվում են գետնին ու խրվում թացի մեջ: Հետո կչորանա: Հետո կցամաքի, կմաքրվի: Իսկ հիմա դեռ ամեն տեղից ծորում է:
Գիշերանոցիս ծայրերը թրջելով՝ մտնում եմ կողքի սենյակ: Պահարանիս դուռը բաց է, անկողինը լցված է շորերովս, դրանցից մի քանիսը պինդ գրկել է ու կպցրել դեմքին:
- Ինչ սիրուն զգեստ ես հագել, պարահանդե՞ս ես գնալու, արքայազնի մո՞տ:
- Սա գիշերանոց է:
Զարմացած վրաս է նայում, կարծես չի հասկանում ասածս կամ չի հավատում դրան: 
- Կպառկե՞ս կողքիս: 
- Բժիշկ կանչեմ, լավ չես:
Գլուխը թափով տարուբերում է: Դեմքը դեղնած է, ամբողջ մարմնով ջղաձգվում է:
- Մնա հետս: Ուզում եմ քեզ էնքան պինդ գրկել, որ լրիվ իմ մեջ մտնես ու էնտեղ էլ մնաս:
Նայում եմ դողից ցնցվող խոշոր մարմնին:
- Հաստատ ամբողջությամբ կտեղավորվեի քո ներսում,- պատասխանում եմ:
Ծիծաղելու ինչ-որ փորձ է անում ու նորից հազում: 
- Էս անտերն ավելի վատ է ազդում, քան թույնը կազդեր:
- Քիչ-քիչ դուրս է գալիս միջիցդ: Բայց լավ կլիներ՝ հիվանդանոց գնայինք:
- Չէ, մի անգամ էլ հայտնվեմ էնտեղ, էլ դուրս չեմ գա: Հիվանդանոցում ոչ թե բժիշկներ են աշխատում, այլ մարդիկ, ովքեր փորձում են բժիշկ դառնալ: Ասե՞լ էի քեզ դրա մասին:

Պատերից հեղուկ է հոսում բարակ գծերով: Քանի՞ լիտր դեռ: Դեռ ինչքա՞ն կա: Հոտից սիրտս խառնում է: 
Մատները մոտեցնում է դաստակիս, շոշափում մաշկս: 
- Մարդ ո՞նց կարող է էսքան մուգ լինել:
- Մենք նույն ռասսայից ենք, էլ գլուխ չտանես,- ասում եմ ժպտալով:
- Կուզեի քո գույնից ունենալ: Ու քո հոտն եմ ուզում: «Պարֆյումերը» կարդացե՞լ ես:
- Ամիսը գոնե հինգ անգամ էդ հարցը տալիս ես: Պատասխանը առաջվանից չի տարբերվում՝ չեմ կարդացել, ֆիլմն եմ նայել:
«Ֆիլմն ախմախություն է»,- մտքում տալիս եմ պատասխանը:
- Ֆիլմն ախմախություն է,- պատասխանում է,- գիտե՞ս՝ տանդ ամեն անկյունից քո հոտն է գալիս:
Զգում եմ, թե ինչպես են մազերս խոնավանում առաստաղից վրաս իջնող գաղջ գոլորշուց: Մատներիս ծայրով հպվում եմ մազերին. իրենը չոր են: Ձեռքս մոտեցնում եմ դեմքիս:
- Չէ, քո´ հոտն է գալիս:
Ու թևով փակում եմ քիթս:
- Երևի ճիշտ կլինի, որ գնամ:
Թե ոնց պիտի գնաս, եթե դեռ կարգին վեր կենալ էլ չես կարողանում: Բայց դա իրեն չեմ ասում: Ինչպես և չեմ ասում, թե ոնց եմ հաջողացրել իր անջատված մարմինը տնից հանել ու հասցնել ինձ մոտ, հերթական անգամ փրկարար ջոկատ կանչելու փոխարեն: Գուցե նորից հրշեջներ գային ու պատուհանից ներքև իջեցնեին, եթե բժիշկների ուժն այլևս չպատեր: Կամ գուցե էդպես էլ մնար՝ իր տանը փակված, ու օրերով անդադար խմելուց ինքն իր ոտքով հեռանար հորիզոնից անդին: Բայց ինքն ուզում էր փրկված լինել, ու ինձ ատելի էր դա իմանալը: Դա իմանալն ու հեռու մնալը:

Նայում եմ թաց գիշերանոցիս. սրանով կարելի էր պարահանդես գնալ, որտեղ արքայազներ չկան, այլ միայն կախարդված հրեշներ են և կիսամերկ ջադուներ, ովքեր ագահորեն կպտտեին ինձ մոխրագույն պարասրահում, մինչև անջատված ընկնեի և քնեի հարյուր տարի: Հարյուր տարին կանցներ, ու ես նորից կարթնանայի կողքի սենյակից եկող հազի ձայնից: 

Դուռը ծեծում են: Զանգը չի՞ աշխատում: Մոտենում եմ, ականջով հպվում դռանը: Թակոցը շարունակվում է: 
- Բալա, լա՞վ ես դու,- լսում եմ կարծես թե ծանոթ ձայն:
«Չէ»:
Դռան անցքից դուրս եմ նայում: 
- Ամեն ինչ կարգին է, տա,-պատասխանում եմ: 
- Կբացե՞ս դուռը:
«Չեմ կարող»: 
Փակ է կողպեքով, ու բանալի չկա: Դու էլ վաղուց արդեն չկաս, տա, գնա:
- Ամեն ինչ կարգին է, տա,- կրկնում եմ ու հեռանում դռան մոտից: 

Անկողինս արդեն ամբողջովին թաց է: Ծանրացած վերմակը դժվարությամբ քաշում եմ վրաս՝ մինչև ականջներիս ծայրը: Հոտի ուժգնությունից սկսում եմ թմրել: Կողքի սենյակից հազի ձայնը խլանում է: Աչքերս փակում եմ:
«Քնի´ր»:

Մեր հին տանն եմ: Պապս նստած է սեղանի դիմաց ու ձախ ձեռքով բռնել է հիվանդությունից դողացող աջը:
- Լի´ց,- ասում է ինձ:
- Չէ, պա, արդեն շատ ես խմել, էլ պետք չի, արի օգնեմ, պառկիր:
- Լի՛ց, ասեցի, շա՛ն լակոտ: Իմ խոսքը զակոն չի՞, աշխարհքը շո՞ւռ եք տվել, սրա հերն եմ անիծել:
Ես քեզ հետո օգնելու եմ պառկել, ու դու դեռ հայհոյելու ես ինձ, տատիս մասին էլ ասելու ես, թե մազն աշխարհի հետ չէիր փոխի: Իսկ հետո ամբողջ գիշեր միզելու ես տակդ ու փսխես անկողնուդ մեջ և Ռոստովի Օլյայի փամփլիկ մարմնի մասին մի երկու քաղցր խոսք մռթմռթաս: Ես նայելու եմ առաստաղից ծորացող լպրծուն հեղուկին և մտածեմ, որ քիչ-քիչ մաքրվում ես: Առավոտյան անկողինս փայտե նավակի նման լողալու է միջանցքով, և ինչ-որ հարևան ծեծելու է մեր դուռը: Տատս հանգստացնելու է, որ ամեն ինչ կարգին է: Իսկ ես գոռալու եմ, որ ինձ դուրս հանեն, շատ ուժեղ եմ գոռալու:

Արթնանում եմ ձայնիցս: 
Մահճակալս լողում է մի տեղ: Պատերին ամենուր կպած են պահարանից դուրս թափված, թաց շորերս: 
- Էստե՞ղ ես,-հարցնում է կողքի սենյակից,- ես ոնց որ թե ավելի լավ եմ:
- Գիտեմ,-պատասխանում եմ:
- Որտե՞ղ ես,- կանչում է նորից՝ առանց հազալու:
Մահճակալս սկսում է կամաց սուզվել թունդ հեղուկի մեջ՝ ինձ հետը ներքև տանելով:
- Էնտեղ, որտեղ դու ես: Կօգնե՞ս դուրս գալ:

Դուռը ծեծում են:

----------

CactuSoul (01.02.2017), Marcus (30.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (02.02.2017), Sambitbaba (31.01.2017), Աթեիստ (30.01.2017), Վոլտերա (30.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

5. *Գիշերային միջատների կյանքից*

 Գլուխը պայթում էր։ Կարծես մի դարբին շիկացած երկաթ էր ծեծում գլխի մեջ։ Աչքերը մի կերպ բացելով հասկացավ՝ առավոտ էր՝ նախարշալույսյան։ Այս ամռան օրերը դարձել էին կրկնվող իրադարձությունների շղթա. առավոտ մթախառը՝ գործի, գործից՝ տուն, տանը՝ տաք ցնցուղ ու մեկ ժամյա քուն մինչև Սեռին տուն էր գալիս ու գնա՜ց... բառ, հետո՝ դիսկոտեկ, վերջում էլ՝ հարևանների հետ կերուխում մինչև առավոտ։ Չէ, չէր հոգնել, միայն առավոտները գլուխն էր տրաքում այդ անիծյալ դարբնի մուրճից։

 Սուրճի հոտը ուժեղացրեց գլխացավը։ Զուգարանից դուրս գալուց հասկացավ, որ քնաթաթախ սրճեփն էր միացրել։ Փշաքաղվեց մի պահ. զզվում էր սուրճից՝ թե՛ հոտից, թե՛ համից։ Բայց օրեկան երեք ժամ քնելով սթափ գործի հասնելու միակ օրինական միջոցն էր։ «Օրինական... »,- քմծիծաղեց ինքն իր վրա։ Երբ քոքիդ մատակարարողները ոստիկաններն են, օրինականը լրիվ համեմատական գաղափար է դառնում։ Էդ անտեր ոստիկաններին խի՞ հիշեց։ Երեկ էլ դիսկոտեկից տուն գալուց նորից կանգնացրեցին ու իրենց հոգնած պուտանկաներին փորձում էին վրեքները չամուռ անել։ Տո ասա՝ այ գ***եր, հարբա՛ծ ենք, բայց հո էդքան չէ։

Դուռը թույլ թակում էին։ Դիտանցքից Էմիլիին տեսավ, հագն էլ մենակ մի ճմրթած շապիկ։ Բացեց դուռը.
— Ի՞նչ կա, էս խի՞ չես դեռ քնած։ Սառար, ներս արի։
— Գնացել էի Վիտասենցից սիգարետ ուզելու, էն էլ մոտները բան չէր մնացել, իմ դուռն էլ կողպվեց, բանալին էլ՝ ներսը։ Յուլյան էլ, թարսի պես, գիշերվա սմեն ա էսօր։
— Սեղանին պիտի սիգարետ լինի, սուրճ կուզե՞ս։
— Հա, հետս կխմե՞ս։
— Չէ, ուշանում եմ գործից,- պոռնիկների մասին հիշողությունը լրիվ հերիք էր արթնանալու համար,- խմես՝ գնա տեղերս մտի՝ քնի։ Սեռիին չարթնացնես, մի երկու ժամից ինքն էլ ա գործի։
— Բա երեկոյան ո՞ւր ենք գնալու, վաղն էլ գործի չեմ,- ֆլիրտային տոնը գրատախտակին եղունգներով ճանկռոտելու ձայնի էր նման։
— Սպասի երեկոն գա տեսնենք՝ սա՞ղ ենք,- երկուսն էլ ծիծաղեցին,— տունը չքանդես, գործից գամ՝ պլան կբերեմ։

Մեքենայի կոտրած ապակին դեռ չէր փոխել։
— Էս անտեր թուլեքին շանսատակ եմ անելու մի օր։ Ասա էդ փլեյերի դիմաց ստացածդ մի երկու կոպեկը արժի, որ կաշիդ մի օր փողոցի մեջտեղը քերթեն...

 Շարժիչը միացրեց։ Գործիքների վահանակի ժամացույցը 4:24 էր ցույց տալիս․ հազիվ էլ հասցնի գործի։ Գրպանից հանեց հեռախոսը։
— Տեսնես Լույսը գործի՞ է...
Առանց զանգելու հեռախոսը դրեց գրպանն ու գազի պեդալին կտրուկ սեղմելով՝ պոկվեց տեղից՝ հետևում թողնելով անվադողերի ճռռոցն ու սև հետքը ասֆալտի վրա։


***

 Վեցրեց սեղանին լցրած թղթադրամները ու դուրս եկավ։ Տոթը խառնվել էր քիմգործարանի արտանետած ծխի հետ։ Քունքերը տրորեց, նայեց հեռախոսին՝ 16։24 էր ցույց տալիս։ Մատը պահեց համարի վրա՝ մի րոպեի չափ։ Ծղրիդը քնած կլինի։ Քայլերը ուղղեց կանգառ։

 Փորձեց հիշել հասցեն, որտեղ հանդիպելու էր Տուրիկի հետ։ Պահոցները կենտրոնում այլևս չէին անում։ Սիկոտան կղզու հարավ-արևելքում մի հրվանդան կա՝ Աշխարհի ծայրը անունով, որտեղից, ասում են, ամպերի վրա նետվելու ցանկություն է առաջանում։

Տուրիկը անհանգիստ հետուառաջ էր անում բնակելի շենքերի բակում։
— Օ՜, էս ով է բարեհաճել ժամանակին հայտնվել, - խայթեց։
— Ողջո՜ւյն, բանվոր դասակարգ,- գրապաններից հերթով հանեց փողերը,- ինչքան խոսացել էինք։
— Հաստաբուն բարդին տեսնո՞ւմ ես, դրանից չորս քայլ ձախ, երկուսը՝ 45 աստիճան աջի վրա կգտնես։
— Լսի, այ հնագետ, հա՛մ փողը պետք ա տա՞մ, հա՛մ ձեռքերս կեղտոտե՞մ,- վառեց սիգարետը, - թռար փորելու։
— Բայց գործը տենց չի արվում, էհ։ Այ թե կրծքերդ ցույց տաս․․․
Աղաչող հայացքը ուղղեց հիշյալ տեղը։
— Ինչ մեղկն ես բայց,- սրտխառնոցը խլրտաց կոկորդում։
Բարձրացրեց շապիկը։ Տուրիկի աչքերը մշտապես զարմացած մոփսի նման դուրս պրծան։ Գիտեր, որ չի սպասում։ 
— Ձմեռը երեևի ավելի լավ ա, ձեռքերդ մաքուր են մնում,-  իջացրեց։
— Չէ՛ ․․․,- ողորմելի վնգստաց,- մատներս մրսում են։
— Կե՞ղտն ես ուրեմն գերադասում,- գոռաց հետևից։

 Նայեց բարդուն, որի մոտ Տուրիկը սկսել էր քայլերը հաշվել։ Ինչ ասես չկար վրան, պատուհաններից էին նետել, երևի։ Ականջակալները դրեց, միացրեց փլեյլիստի միակ երգը՝ I am a moth, Who just wants to share your light, I'm just an insect, Trying to get out of the night։ Կոպերը սեղմեց, խորը շունչ քաշեց։ Թվաց, թե ականջ է դնում մոռացված մանկության ճռռոցով լի գիշերներին։
— Ա՛ռ,- Տուրիկը հողոտ պոլիէթիլենը խոթեց դողացող ափի  մեջ։
Սթափվեց, շուրջը գարշահոտ էր միայն։ Շոշափեց փաթեթավորած բյուրեղները։
— Ամպերը չեն մեղմացնում, վայրէջքը միշտ ջախջախիչ է, -  թփթփացրեց Տուրիկի ուսին,- մինչ նոր հանդիպում։

 Ձեռքերի դողէրոցքը ուժեղանում էր։ Շքամուտքում, ինչպես միշտ, սպասում էր տարեց հարևանը․
— Նիհաօ՜։ Քեզ համար ֆանտաստիկայի անզուգական հավաքածու եմ պատրաստել, գալի՞ս ես՝ տանես։
— Գալիս եմ։

 Մամշելահոտը բացված դռնից խփեց ռունգերին։ Նախասրահի պահարանին խնամքով դարսած էին գրքերը։ Ծերունին զգույշ դրանք տեղավորում էր տոպրակի մեջ․
— Իմ ասած մեթոդը օգտագործո՞ւմ ես։
Գրպանը փորփրեց, թղթի կտորի վրայից կոտրատած լեհերենով կարդաց․
 — «Wszystko rozgrywa sie miedzy ludzmi znajacym waga slow»,- շրջեց,- «Ամեն ինչ տեղի է ունենում մարդկանց միջև, ովքեր գիտեն խոսքերի արժեքը»․ Մեգրեն և երիտասարդ կնոջ դիակը։
— Ապրե՛ս, այդպես շատ հեշտ կսովորես։ Սեփական փորձից եմ ասում։ Վերցրու, բայց տակից կբռնես, մինչև առաջին հարկը կարող է չհասցնի։
Շուրթերը այտին հպելով՝ դրոշմեց ձայնեղ ու թքառատ ֆիրմային համբույրներից մեկը։

Երբ գրքերի տոպրակը գրկած ներս մտավ իր բնակարան, երեսը ուսի վրա սրբեց։
— Ո՞ւր ես կորել, բերեցի՞ր, սա ի՞նչ է,- վրա տվեց Տանյան՝ տեղից վեր թռչելով։
— Հիստերիկություն մի արա,- ծանրոցը դրեց, որ չգցի։
— Մեռա սպասելով, ո՞ւր ենք գնալու, մի բան բերե՞լ ես։
— Սպանեցիր։ Բերել եմ, համբերի։ Կամ էլ վերևի դարակում էն հաբերից ունեմ։ Երկուսը խմի՛ր, կթուլանաս։
Տանյան նյարդային սկսեց քանդել դարակի պարունակությունը։
— Է՞ս մեկն էր, Լի․․րի․․
— Հա,  ինձ էլ տուր։

Հաբերը կուլ տվեց՝ առանց ջրի, անցավ լոգարան։ Կանգնեց սառը ցնցուղի տակ։
Սոված փորին հաբերը կսկսեն գործել կես ժամից, սառնությունից գերլարված մարմինը կտաքանա մինչ այդ։ Կատարյալ ոչինչ, որից կրկնակի ուժով կծնվի շարժում։

Տանյան հասցրել էր փոշիացնել բյուրեները։ Երանության մեջ պտույտներ էր գործում ու շուրթերից հոսում էին խոսքեր, որոնց միտքը հնարավոր չէր որսալ։ 21։00 էր։ Ընկավ բազմոցին, կախված ձեռքից բաց թողնելով կապարի ծանրության հեռախոսը։
— Ծղրիդ։ Ինչո՞ւ չես զանգում։
Հեռախոսի էկրանի լույսը մարեց։ Մութ էր, բայց այդ խավարի մեջ էլ ինքը սևով էր առանձնանում։

***

Գրեթե չորս ժամ է ինչ գործի էր։ Ամբողջովին աշխատանքի մեջ, չէր էլ նկատել, որ արթնանալուց ի վեր ո՛չ կերել էր, ո՛չ էլ նույնիսկ ծխել, սիգարետն էլ տանը սեղանին թողեց։ Աչքերը փակեց ու գլուխը հետ տարավ՝ երեսը պարզելով առաստաղին։ Ականջներում բացարձակ լռություն էր, թեև մեկ վայրկյան առաջ դեռ լսում էր գործընկերների վրդովված զրույցը երեկվա բեյսբոլի խաղի մասին։ Գլուխը կտրուկ առաջ բերեց, կարծես ռոք կիթառիստի ձեռքը իջներ լարերի վրա, ու պտտվեց տեղում։ Ձեռքի ժամացույցին հայացք նետեց․ ուղիղ 9:00 էր, ընդմիջման ժամն էր, գրողը տանի։ Ուղղվեց դեպի անկյունային խանութը, որ սիգարետ գնի։ Մեկ էլ սթափվեց. տասներկու ժամ է Լույսի ձայնը չի լսել։ Տեղում մխրճված՝ հանեց հեռախոսը գրպանից ու անվրեպ կտտացրեց զանգի կոճակներին։ Զանգը գնում էր... մեկ... երկու... երեք...
— Ուշացել ես...
— Լո՜ւյս... լո՛ւյս։ Մի օր կուրացնելու ես ինձ։
— Լույս չկա, այստեղ Մութն է բնակվում մենակ։
— Դե լավ, լուսավոր իմ մթություն։ Կներես, անջատվել էի նորից՝ գործով։
— Հա, դա դու կարում ես, չես էլ մտածում, որ ճռռոցիդ թերապիային այստեղ մի հիվանդ հոգի է սպասում։ Ծղրի՜դ։
— Ինձնից ի՞նչ Ծղրիդ, ա՛յ Լուսատտիկ, շատ-շատ մի ցեց, որ լույսիցդ հեռու կյանք չունի։
― Ծղրի՜դ։
― Հա ջա՜ն։

Փողոցում կանգնած, փակ աչքերը արևին ուղղված՝ լուռ էր։ Եկրուսով էին լռում՝ կենտրոնացած միմյանց հանդարտ շնչառության վրա։ Մեկ էլ ժպտաց։ Ու ուրախությունից զնգացող ձայնով կրակեց հեռախոսի մեջ․
― Լույս, մի պատմվածք գրե՞նք միասին։
― Հմմմ, մեր մասի՞ն։
― Հա, ես՝ քո մասին, դու՝ իմ։
― Չգիտեմ, կարելի է փորձել։
― Ո՞նց կսկսես։
― Էսա, սպասի,- կրակայրիչի կայծի ձայնը հասավ, հետևից էլ՝ սիգարետի ծխի արտաշունչը,- պատրա՞ստ ես։
― Հա՜։
― Դե ուրեմն լսի․ «Ծղրիդի գլուխը պայթում էր։ Կարծես մի դարբին շիկացած երկաթ էր ծեծում գլխի մեջ։»
Սկսեց բարձրարայն հռհռալ հեռախոսի մեջ։
― Ի՞նչ ես բերանդ բացել,- չկարողացավ իր ծիծաղն էլ թաքցնել ձայնից։
― Հե՛չ, շատ լավ սկսեցիր։
― Դե դու էլ իմ մասը սկսի՝ տեսնեմ։
― Սենց ակամայից դժվար է, բայց լավ, փորձեմ. «Մութ էր, բայց այդ խավարի մեջ էլ Լույսն էր շողում․․․»։

----------

LisBeth (01.07.2018), Marcus (30.01.2017), Sambitbaba (31.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

6. *Պատը*

Երրորդ օրն է լրանալու մեկ ժամից, ինչ ես պատի մեջ եմ: Միայն կարողանում եմ աչքերս թարթել ու պտտել այսկողմ, այնկողմ, աջ, ձախ, վերև, ներքև և այլն: Այս ժամանակային իրազեկությունս ապահովել է դիմացի պատի ժամացույցը: Իմ սև ժամացույցը, որը (որին) տանը ոչ մեկ չէր հավանում: Բոլորը բողոքում էին, թե բա գնացիր էտ մեռելի ժամը առար, որ ի՞նչ: Չէ՞իր կարում գունավոր ժամ առնեիր, ու ընդհանրապես չէ՞իր կարում ավելի գունավոր լինեիր, մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև լինեիր էլի, շատ ժպտայիր, ակտիվ լինեիր, աշխույժ, շփվեիր, կամ որ մտնում ես տուն, ինչի՞ մի հատ չես բարևում, չէ՞իր կարում ուրիշ ձև լինեիր, չե՞ս կարում չլինես: Չէ, չեմ կարում, մի ամիս (ամբողջ կյանքս) է արդեն փորձում եմ չլինել, բայց չի ստացվում: Իսկ հիմա՞, ստացվե՞ց: 
Ժամը 4:20 է, ձեռքերս չեմ կարողանում շարժել, ոչ էլ` ոտքերս: Ոնց որ գիպսի մեջ դրած լինեն: Բայց զգում եմ, որ կամ` մարմինս կա: Ես տեսնում եմ դիմացի պատը, տնեցիքին, որ գնում-գալիս են: Բայց իրենք ինձ չեն տեսնում: Ու ինչն է հետաքրքիր, որ արդեն երրորդ օրն է, ինչ չկամ ( կամ պատի մեջ ), իսկ իրենց չի էլ հետաքրքրում՝ որտեղ եմ: Վերջին անգամ ինձ տեսել են, երբ գնում էի քնելու (ու մի հատ բարի գիշերն ա ի՞նչ ա՝ չասեցի) 
Չգիտեմ, ամեն ինչ շատ կասկածելի է ու տարօրինակ, գլխումս վերջին լսածս երգի բառերն են՝ hold on to me, hold on to me, hold on to me, hold on: Ուղեղումս հանդարտություն է ու դատարկություն: Իմ պատը սպիտակ է, ես սպիտակ պատի մեջ եմ, երևի դրանից է: Գուցե սա մեռնելու պես մի բա՞ն է: Գուցե սա չասվածս աղոթքի պատասխա՞նն է, որ երբեք չեմ աղոթել ոչ մեկին (ինչ -որ մեկին): 
-Դու ամենագեղեցիկ բանն ես, որ իմ հետ պատահել ա: 
-Իհարկե,- ասում եմ ես:
Հիշողությունս գնալով վատանում է, շատ բաներ սկսում եմ մոռանալ, օրինակ՝ անունս, աչքերիս գույնը, մազերիս չափը, բայց էս խոսակցությունը հիշում եմ: Ու՞մ հետ էի խոսում: Ի՞ր: Հա, հաստատ: Հետո ժպիտն եմ հիշում, երբ ասացի, որ թե բա ինչի՞ պետք ա խանդ զգամ, եթե գիտեմ, որ ամենասիրունն եմ ու ամենալավը: Ի՞նչ կար էտ ժպիտի մեջ (մորքուրն ա անցնում դիմացովս, մո՜ք, մո՜ք, բարև՜, բարև՜, բարի գիշեր, լսու՞մ ես, ես ասում եմ, լսի): Ինձ թվում էր, որ լավ բան կա էտ ժպիտի մեջ, հիմա մտածում եմ, որ ժպիտ չէր՝ քմծիծաղ էր: Պատի մեջ ապրելով (չապրելով), գուցե ավելի իրատե՞ս եմ դարձել: 
Իսկ կարող է, ես Պոյի պատմվածքի հերոսի սև, միաչքանի կատուն եմ, որին հեղինակը սվաղել է պատի մեջ: Կարող է, ես երբեք չեմ եղել, չեմ մտածել, չեմ երազել, չեմ գնացել աշխատանքի, դասի, չեմ երգել:
Քաշեմիրի թողած թիփը գրպանումս է: Տեսնես, ինձ ինչ-որ մեկը զանգե՞լ է:
Ես սկսում եմ չզգալ, որ մարմին ունեմ: Ես մատնեցի ինձ անմահությա՞ն: Բայց ո՞նց: Չգիտեմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ ես եմ մեղավոր, որ հիմա պատի մեջ եմ ու որ շուտով չեմ լինի: Նույնիսկ մեռնելը մոտդ մարդավարի չի ստացվում, չէի՞ր կարում բոլորի պես, բոլորի նման, բոլորի մեջ, բոլորով, էլ ի՞նչ հոլովում գիտես: 
Կյանքիս վերջին րոպեն է: Աչքիս ինչ-որ սենյակ է երևում, ծանոթ՝ շատ ծանոթ: Իր աշխատանասենյակն է: Ինքն է պառկած հատակին մոխրի մեջ, որը գոյացել ա ծխախոտից: Չի հիշում՝ ինչքան ժամանակ է, որ էդպես անշարժ պառկած է ( գուցե ամիսնե՞ր, գուցե տարինե՞ր ): Էնքան շատ է ծխել էս օրերի ընթացքում (ամիսների, տարիների), որ ամբողջ սենյակը մոխրի մեջ է: Շարունակում է ծխել (անընդհատ , աընդմեջ, անդադար): Միայն ինձ է տեսնում ու հիշում ինձ, որովհետև ես ամենագեղեցիկ բանն եմ (էի), որ իր հետ երբևէ պատահել է: Մոխիրը շատանում է ու շուտով կսկսի խեղդվել: Այնպես, ինչպես մեր վերջին գիշերը ինձ էր խեղդում : Ես խփում էի թևին, բաց էր թողնում: Առավոտյան նախաճաշեցինք, հետո ինձ ճանապարհեց կանգառ ու ասաց, որ մեկ-մեկ իրեն գրեմ: Բայց ես հիմա մի գաղտնիք կասեմ: Այդ ամենը չի եղել: Մենք չենք նախաճաշել, ինքը ինձ չի ճանապարհել կանգառ: Ամբողջ ճշմարտությունը այն է, որ այդ պահին երբ հարվածեցի ձեռքին, ինքը վիզս բաց չթողեց:

----------

Mr. Annoying (02.02.2017), Sambitbaba (01.02.2017), Աթեիստ (30.01.2017), Վոլտերա (30.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

7. *Մոսֆիլմ* 

  Եթե կողքից դիտողը ահաբեկչության մասին պարանոիդալ մտքերի կրող լիներ, առաջինը մորուքավոր երիտասարդին կֆիքսեր։ Թրաշած քունքերը ավելի ցայտուն էին  դարձնում նրա ազգային կամ կրոնական պատկանելիության մասին սխալ եզրակացությունների բերող մազածածկը։ Մարսեցի՞ք այս նախադասությունը։ Դալշը, խուժը։ Ուրեմն, նրան դիմում էին Խաչ։ Խաչը իրեն մաքուր ռուս էր կարծում, բայց բորորը հենց գիտեին, թե մայրը մոլորեցրած է ունեցել և իրեն, և ենթադրյալ հորը։ Խաչի սովորական վիճակը ստազիսն էր։ Նրան հունից հանելու համար պետք էին ծանրակշիռ արտաքին ազդակներ, կոնկրետ՝ բավական էր մի մազ շարժել գլխի վրա, կամ ասենք, գարեջրի շշով իջնել պերֆեկցիոնիզմի սահմանային դրսևորմամբ հարդարված սանրվածքին։ Ինչն էլ արեց Գեյմերը․
- Նուբի մեկը, - գոռաց Խաչը ու Գեյմերի ձեռից պոկած գեյմփադով այնքան հրավածեց ստեղնաշարին, մինչև երկուսն էլ եկան դետալների տեսքի։ 
 Ինչպես հասկացաք, բուռն ռեակցիայի բերող ազդակը բնավ ցավը չէր։ Ձեզ մոտ երեևի հարց առաջացավ, թե ի՞նչն էր Գեյմերի ալոգիկ վարքի դրդապատճառը, հաշվի առնելով, որ նրա մարմինը հաստությամբ հավասար էր Խաչի մեկ ազդրին։ Բանն այն է, որ ինքը սրտին մոտ էր ընդունում վիրտուալ իրականությունը, պլյուս՝ շատ զգայուն էր վերբերվում իր անձնային որակներին ուղղված քննադատությանը։ Երբ Խաչը նրան տեղեկացրեց, որ տվյալ խաղում պարտադիր չի սաղին փռելով անցնի, դեռ հանգիստ ընդունեց․
 - Լսի, համբալ, երկու օր անաբոլիկ կուլ չես տվել, երևակայել ես, թե ուղեղիդ վրա ծալքեր են գոյացե՞լ։ Եթե խաղը հորինողներն էդքան մարդասեր են, ինչի՞ ա ծպտված անցնելն ու ծակուծուկեր գտնելը էդքան դժվար։ 
 - Էդպիսի բաները ենթադրում են ուղեղի գործածում, իսկ քեզ մոտ դրա բացակայության ռեալ նշաններ կան, - կրիայի դանդաղությամբ արտասանեց Խաչը։
 Կարծիք կա, որ "շկաֆը" էդքան երկար ու կապակցված բաներ չի կարող արտասանել։ Իմացած լինեք, այս մտքին նախորդել էր կես ժամանոց թայմաութ, որի ընթացքում Գեյմերը ջերմանում էր ֆիլտրվածի փրփուրների մեջ, ինչը իր հերթին օժտել էր նրան առյուծի ձվերով։ 
 Թե ինչ հետևեց սրան, արդեն գիտեք, եթե մտքիս թելը չեք կորցրել։ Անհավասար ըմբշամարտի սպասողները կհիասթափվեն, քանզի այս դրամատիկ ակտի մեջ հայտնվում է ևս մի գործող անձ՝ գանգուրները ուսերին լցրած։ Կեղծանուններ բաժանելուց հայտարարեց, որ ուզում է իրեն Իզիս մեծարեն։
 - Որովհետև սաղիս տեռոռ ես անո՞ւմ, - համարձակության թուրմ խմածը Գեյմերն էր։
 - Չէ, ապուշ։ Իզիսը, նա է, ով գահի մոտ է։
 Այս լևելի մարտահրավերը դուրս էր Գեյմերի կարողություններից։ Փոխարենը մեջ ընկավ չկողմնորոշված մեկը, ում սեռի կամ գենդերի մասին նույնիսկ ինքը հստակ պատկերացում չուներ։ Սկզբում նրան Սելֆիստ էին ուզում որակեն, հետո Սելֆաձող, Դիաֆրագմա, բայց ոչ մեկը չկպավ։ Որպես հետևանք նրան դիմում էին պարզապես "Հե՜յ, դու"։ Ու Հե՜յ, դու-ն ասեց․
 - Էտի էն նեկրոֆիլ տիկինը չի՞, որ մեռած եղբորը կավից հաջաթներ էր սարքել, հեծնել էր վրան ու երջանկությունից անգղ էր դառել։
 - Նախ տիկին չի, աստվածուհի ա։ Քո նման միաբջիջը իրա մասին որտեղի՞ց գիտի, - տակը չմնաց Իզիսը։
 - Վիքին ասեց։
 - Քո ողորմելի ոգեշնչման աղբուրն էլ դա ա՝ հոդված, որ անցնող դառնողը կարա խմբագրի։
 Հե՜յ, դու-ն կարծես հոժարակամ ընդունեց պարտությունը, սակայն ամեն անգամ նրան դիմելուց  շեշտում էր պսևդոն, քմծիծաղի բոլոր նրբերանգները համտեսելով։
  - Իզիս, - թաթերական խոնարհումով դիմավորեց։
 - Տղաներ մի հատ վերջ տվեք, հա՞, նեոլիտում չեք, - ականջի հետևում թողնելով բազմաչաչար անունը։
 Չմտածեք, թե որևէ մեկը ազդվեց։ Ուղղակի Իզիսը շապիկից բացի, ոչինչ հարկավոր չէր համարել հագնել, ու երբ մերկ ոտքերը իրար վրա գցեց՝ երկուսը երկուսուկեսի վրա նեղվածքում օդի մեջ հայտնված ցանկացած իր որոշ ժամանակ կդիմադրեր ձգողությանը։ Դե, իսկ տղաների դեմքերն սլոու-մո ռեժիմի մեջ տեսնել էր պետք։ 
 - Լսե՞լ եք, Յարովայի օրենքը անցել ա։ Ասում են, Սնոուդենը շրջվել ա թվիթերում, - ասեց Իզիսը, - Քինգ, մի բան կասե՞ս, թե՞ քեզ  խոսացնելու համար սա էլ բավական չի։
 Հիմա պետք է ասեմ, ձեր խոնարհ ծառան, բայց քծնելը իմ ոճը չի։ 
  Ըստ ծագումնաբանության Խաչը ես պետք է լինեի։ Բայց այնպես էր ստացվել, որ տիպիկ բնութագրից ի ծնե շեղված էի։ Կանաչ աչքեր, սպիտակ մաշկ՝ տեսնողի ասոցիացիաները հաստատ հետույքիս գույնի հետ կապի մեջ չէին։ 
 Իզիսը, թե, մի տեսակ արքայական վեհություն կա լռությանդ մեջ։ Հեգնանքը մի կողմ թողնելով, որոշեցինք՝ թող Քինգ լինի։ Որոշեցինքը որն է, սարսափի արքայի ականջից հեռու, ես ինքս ցանկացա։ Իզիսն էլ դրանից հետո միշտ կոմֆորտ զոնիս մեջ էր ու արդեն գուշակում եք, թե ինչո՞ւ հենց Իզիս։ 
- Լռում ա, որ ավելի խելացի երևա։ Երևալը լինելուց կարևոր ա, չէ՞, Քինգ,  - չիփսերը խռթխռթացնելով Հե՜յ, դու-ն փոխում է գեոլոկացիան, որ ավելի մոտ լինի Իզիսին, - համ էլ երբվանի՞ց ա սենց հարցերը հուզում բիոլոգներին, հը՞։
 - Հե՜յ,․․․  գնա գրողի ծոցը, - Իզիսը քիթը տնկում է։
 - Առաջարկում եմ սմս ուղարկենք կամայական համարի, ասենք "տրատիլ" բառը, տեսնենք ի՞նչ ա լինում - հնարամտությամբ փայլողը  Գեյմերն էր։
 - Միամիտ բաներ ես ասում, իսկական ահաբեկիչը սմս-ով չի գրի տրատիլ, - անդրադաձնում է Հեյ, դու-ն
 - Բա ի՞նչ կգրի։
 - Խնձոր, սերկևիլ, Մերկել, եսիմ, ինչ ասես, բացի ԹՆԹ-ից։ Հիմարին էլ պարզ ա, որ դա թիրախային բառերց մեկն ա լինելու, վերահսկող ծրագրերի համար։
 - Պետբյուջեյի փորը ճաք չի տա՞ լարվածությունից։
- Տնտեսագետին հարցրու։
- Ինքը բերանը ջուր առել, նստել ա։
- Եթե ճաք էլ տա, շարքային քաղաքացու՝ առանց էդ էլ ծակ, գրպանը կտա։ 
- Ինչի՞։
- Ես Քինգին չեմ հասնի, բայց կարծում եմ բեռը մասամբ կապի ոլորտի գիգանտների վրա կդնեն, իսկ իրանք թաց տեղը պառկող չեն։ 
 Գարեջրի արկղը արդեն դատարկ էր, ոչ մեկի սերկևիլին չէր ով ինչ է ասում, կարևորը օդը շարժվում էր։ Լուրջ խմիչքներ չկային հերթի մեջ, ստիպված էինք Աբրաու Դյուրսոյով սառը դատողության հախից գալ։ Գեյմերը գրպանից հանում է, մի քանի սիգարետ, թութունը թափում է  ու տեղը ալտերնատիվ հումք լցնում։
 Խաչի ժառերը անսպասելի ցնցվում են 10 բալանոց ծիծաղից։
- Քեզ ի՞նչ եղավ։
- Սնոուդենը շրջվել էր թվիթերում, - երկրորդ ալիքի մեջ տարածվում է բազկաթոռին, ճակատին չորացած արյունը քերելով։
- Առաջարկում եմ էկոնոմ կլասսի ֆիլմ նկարել։ Յարովան կլինի կենտրոնական կերպարը, - այո՜, նա բարեհաճեց խոսել։
- Աաա, շատ լավ միտք ա։ Ես սցենարը վռազ կխզբզեմ, մնացած հարցերը ձեր վրա, - Իզիսը թռվռում է, հետո միանգամից ներգաղթում է սեփակամ մտքերի անարխիկ հասարակություն։ 
 - Ես ստուդիայի հարցը կլուծեմ ու սոց-ցանցերում գլխավոր դերի համար քասթինգ կհայտարարեմ, - Գեյմերը վռազ որսում է միտքը։
 - Ես կլինեմ օպերատորը, բայց մի հատ էս պատմական պահը անմահացնեմ, -   Հե՜յ,դու-ն վերցնում է հեռախոսն ու վրա-վրա մի քանի կադր անում մեր ֆոնին։
- Բա ե՞ս, - ասում է Խաչը, երբ բոլորը արդեն լքել էին հանրակացարանի խուցը։
- Քեզ էլ մի դեր կտանք, իզուր տեղը հո չես տքնել մարմինդ կառուցելու վրա, - հանգստացնում եմ նրան։


 Քասթինգը շատ բարձրագոչ արտահայտություն էր այն արարողության համար, որ տեղի էր ունենում գորշ պատերով ստուդիայում։ Ընդամենը մի հավակնորդ կար գլխավոր դերի համար՝ ծաղկունը վաղուց ապրած շիկահեր տիկին, Բալզակյան կուրտիզանուհիներին հարիր փարթամություններով։
 - Մի րոպե, սիրելիներս, դերի մեջ մտնեմ, - առանց այդ էլ բարձր ձայնը տեղ-տեղ վերածվում էր կոլորատուրա-սոպրանոյի։
 - Դուք ընդունված եք, Իզիս սցենարը տուր թող կարդա, կես ժամից կսկսենք, - հայտարարում եմ ակնոցը քթիս վրա ուղղելով։
 - Բայց ինքը հեչ համապատասխան չի, հլը նայե՜ք։ Յարովան մաքսիմում Մամայեվ Կուռգանի կլորիկ բուլկիներից ունենա, իսկ էս փափուկ բարձերը շեղում են հիմնական մտքից, - տեսադաշտի մեջ պահելով պրիմայի բարեմասնույթունները ասում է Հե՜յ, դու-ն։
 - Ո՞ւմ են շեղում, քե՞զ, - ձեռքը ուսիս դնելով, ասում է Իզիսը։
- Եթե չես նկատել, հորիզոնում ուրիշ թեկնածու չկա, - մեջ է ընկնում Գեյմերը։
- Բոլոր հարցերի համար էդ բացատրությունն եք դեմ տալո՞ւ։
 Տակասի Միիկեյի Ôdishon ֆիլմը դիտած կլինեք։ Ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան, գիտեմ։ Բայց զգում եմ, ինչպես են երկար ասեղները մտնում մաշկիս տակ․
 - Կիրի-կիրի-կիրի-կիրի։
 Ուշքի եմ գալիս, երբ Խաչը մի գիրկ ցուցատախտակներ է լցնում սեղանին։
 - Սրանք սմս-ների իմիտացիաներն են, - Իզիսը բարձրացնում է մեկը, որի վրա գրված է "Պ*****ները, բլ***", - Խաչ, նստի այ էս աթոռին ու հերթով ցուցադրի սրանք։ Դու միաժամանակ շատ տարբեր մարդկանց դեր կտանես, հասկանո՞ւմ ես, բայց քեզ բանավոր խոսք չենք տալիս, դու մինչև ասես մեր կարճամետրաժ կինոն կպրծնի։ Հը՞, Քինգ լավ եմ մտածել, չէ՞։
 Հե՜յ, դու-ն տեսախցիկը ձեռքին պտույտներ է գործում Յարովայի շուրջը։ Վերջինս պլանշետի վրայի տեքստը սառնասրտորեն ընթերցելու փոխարեն, կոկետություն է անում տեսախցիկի հետ։ Խաչը հերթով բարձրացնում է սմս-ները։ Գեյմերը ռեժիսորական կեպկեն գլխին, հրահանգներ է տալիս։ Ամեն ինչ իր հունով է գնում, կարծես։
 - Ստո՛պ, ստո՛պ, - գոռում եմ ես, - խորհրդակցություն։
 Գեյմերը նախօրոք լցոնած սիգարետները բաժանում է, սկսում ենք բքնել։
- Կասես ի՞նչը չի դուրըդ գալիս, - Իզիսը առաջին ներշնչածը մի քանի վայրկյան պահում է թոքերում ու արտաշնչելիս խողդվում է հազից։
- Կարո՞ղ ա գործող անձիք ավելացնենք։
- Բայց դրա համար ֆինանսավորում ա պետք։
- Կինոակադեմիա դիմե՞նք, - ասում է Իզիսը։
- Էնտեղ սաղ Միխալկովի տակ են, ինքն էլ կառավարության տակ։ Էդ բուտեռբռոդից մեզ փայ չի հասնի։
- Մենակ անիմաստ կոմեդիաներ են ֆինանսավորում։
- Իսկ մենք ի՞նչ ենք նկարում, արտ-հաո՞ւս։
- Կարո՞ղ ա սցենարը դուրդ չի գալիս, - զարհուրած նկատում է Իզիսը։
Լռելը անհնար է դառնում․
 - Հե՜յ, դու, ցույց տուր, ի՞նչ ես նկարել։
 Հինգ րոպե նայելուց հետո․
 - Բայց էստեղ մենակ մադամի կրծքերն են, - տարակուսում է Գեյմերը։
 - Ես ասում էի, որ լավ միտք չի իրան վերցնելը, - արդարանում է Հե՜յ դու-ն։
- Ասե՛ք մեր "ինժենյուին" թող պատրաստվի նորից ենք նկարում։ Իզի՛ս, - զգաստանում է, երբ դիմում եմ իրեն, - սցենարի մեջ փոփոխություններ են պետք։ Դու ուղղակի փաստ ես արձանագրում, բողոք չկա։
 - Ո՞նց չկա, Խաչ, ցույց տուր։
 Խաչը բարձրացնում է "Սպանե՛ք ձեզ" ցուցանակը։
- Սա բողոք չի, կոչ ա։
- Ի՞նչ բողոքի մասին ա խոսքը։ 158 հազարից մենակ 102- ն էին դուրս եկել ցույցի, մեր քաղաքի մասին դեռ չեմ խոսում։
- Մեր նպատակը մարդկանց մեջ բունտ արթնացնելն ա։
- Քինգ, - ուսիս վրա զգում եմ Գեյմերի թեթև ձեռքը։
- Ի՞նչ, եղածն եմ ասում, թող աշխատի, -  քաշում եմ ուսս։
- Քինգ, նայի՛։
 Նկարահանման բեմ-հրապարակը այնքան ուժեղ է լուսավորված, որ միանգամից չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ է ուզում ցույց տալ։ Յարովայի մարմինը ճոճվում է առաստաղի տակ։ Նրանք վազում են, բռնում ոտքերից, բարձրացնում, իսկ ինձ թվում է, թե քաշում են ցած։
- Ինչ-որ մեկը նրան բացատրե՞լ էր, որ սցենարի էս հատվածը Խաչինն էր, - հարցնում եմ ես։
 - Չէ, բայց ինձ թվում ա դա չի պատճառը, - ասում է Իզիսը վերջապես հասկանալով, որ լարը ձգվելու պահից ուղեղին տրված հինգ րոպեն անցել է ու բաց է թողնում գրկած բարձրակրունկը։
- Աչքիս շատ խորն ա մտել դերի մեջ։
- Ահա, ու ներքին հակասությունները արթնացրել են սուիցիդալ հակում։
- Կարող ա մարդը առանց դրա էլ խնդիրներ ա ունեցել։
- Ինչ ահավոր ա։
- Ի՞նչ անենք։
- Սմս ուղարկենք կամայական համարի, մուսռները կկարդան, կգան։
- Քինգ, ո՞ւր ես գնում, - Իզիսը քայլում է իմ հետևից։
 Մոսկվայի վրա ճահճային պղպջակներ են ասես գոյանում ու պայթում, ծանր գարշահոտ ցրելով։ Թեմզան էլ մի 60 տարի առաջ նույնն է եղել։ Հանուն արդարության նշեմ, որ գիշերային լույսերի մեջ փայլող մակերեսը այդքան էլ հեռու չի էսթետիկ վայելք պատճառելուց։
 - Հե՜յ, դու- ն ո՞ւր մնաց, - դիմում եմ ինձ հասածներին։
 - Կամուրջի վանդակապատին կանգնած, սելֆի ա անում։
  Մեր ընթացքը խափանվում է փչացած լամպի նման ուշ վառվող մտքով։ Ինչ-որ մի բան կոորդինացիայի, կանաբիսի և բարձրության անհամատեղելիության մասին։ Շրջվում ենք, նա հանգիստ կանգնած է մետաղյա նեղլիկ ձողին ու փորձում է ճիշտ ռակուրս գտնել։
- Հե՜յ, դու․․․, - գոռում ենք միաժամանակ։
 Հենց այդ պահին նա թևերը թափահարում է օդում, բմբլահան արված արծվի պես ու ընկնում։ 
 Աղոտ եմ հիշում ինչ եղավ հետո, նույնիսկ ներկա կատարվողն ու անցյալ կատարյալն եմ խառնում։ Իզիսը ճչում էր ձայնալարերի ամբողջ թափով, Գեյմերը՝ հակառակ սպասումների փայտացել էր, ես՝ երևի ուզում էի մի բան անեմ, բայց չէի կողմնորոշվում՝ ինչ, ու միայն Խաչը, որ բոլորից մոտ էր կանգնած, հասցրեց բռնել նրա մոդայիկ շարֆից։ Խլխլոցը անտեսելով քաշեց ու նետեց ասֆալտին։
 Հե՜յ, դու-ի կապտած դեմքը կամաց վերադառնում էր մաշկագույնի։
 - Երակներիս մեջ ոնց-որ դամբա կառուցած լինեին, - ասում է վիզը տրորելով, -  դեմքս ուր որ ա պայթելու էր։ Ո՞նց կարելի ա տենց ապրել։
- Տենց չեն էլ ապրում, այ թթվածնային քաղցի զոհ, - մռութները ուռցրած փնթփնթում է Իզիսը։
 Իջնում ենք կամուրջից ու գետի հունով շարժվում։ Ո՞ւր։ Ես չգիտեի, մնացածներն էլ չէին հարցնում։ 
- Էս կողմերում փաբ կա՞, - ասում է Գեյմերը։
- Գուցե Ֆիլմ նկարենք էս ամենի մասին, - առաջարկում է Իզիսը։
- Բա հո չենք սպասի օրենսդրի հաջորդ դուրս տալուն։
- Ես սելֆի անելուց մահացածների ստատիստիկայով կզբաղվեմ։
- Քինգ, ի՞նչ կասես։
Իզիսը ափերի մեջ է վերցնում ձեռքս ու նայում դեմքիս։ Անձրև է սկսվում․․․

----------

Աթեիստ (30.01.2017), Վոլտերա (30.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

Հիմա չգիտեմ՝ ժամանակ չունեք, թե հավես, թե յոթ գործ տեսնելուց տագնապի զգացում եք ապրում, թե ուղղակի համեստ եք և պատրաստ չեք առաջին քայլին, ինչևէ, որ չեք գրում, ես գրեմ: Մարդիկ էսքան ստեղծագործել են, անպայման կարծիք եմ թողնելու: 

Ու սկսում եմ վերջից, քանի որ ոչ ոք չի ասել, թե պիտի անպայման առաջինից սկսել: 

*7. Մոսֆիլմ* 

Եթե չիմանայի՝ ով է հեղինակը, ապա անպայման ինքս գլխի կընկնեի հենց առաջին նախադասություններից:  
Ինձ դուր է գալիս, թե ոնց է հեղինակը գրում. իր մոտ շատ համարձակ ու ազատ է ստացվում: Բառերից չի վախենում, ոչ էլ նախադասությունների բարդությունից: Խիտ է գրված, լիքը տեքստով: 
Մի քանի դեմքերով հավաքվել, ուզում են ֆիլմ ստեղծել: Խոսակցությունները լրիվ վերջն են: Մի քանի տեղ լայն ժպտացել եմ:
Կերպարները շատ հյութեղ են, մեկը մյուսից հիշվող:
Լավն էր, հնարավոր է, որ քվերակեմ էս աշխատանքի օգտին:

----------

Աթեիստ (30.01.2017), Վոլտերա (30.01.2017)

----------


## ivy

*2. Սուրճ ու կոկա-կոլա*

Պարզ, մաքուր շարադրանք: Հայաստան այցելության ժամանակ կինը հանդիպում է իր նախկին սիրեցյալի հետ, որին երկար տարիներ չի տեսել: Ու հիմա նստած են միասին սրճարանում, և զրույցը ոնց որ թե էնքան էլ չի ստացվում:
Էս մասը լավն էր.



> - Տո դու ի՞նչ թունդ։ Դու գազը թողած կոլա ես։


Այ տենց դրան տեղը դիր: Նանայի հետ էլ զուգարանում սեքս էր անում, չե՞ս տեսնում դրան:

Վերջում գալիս ենք հարցին, թե պատմության մեջ առանցքայինը կոլայի հանդեպ վաղեմի կախվածությու՞նն էր, թե շեշտը Տիկոյի հանդեպ եղած ու ոնց որ թե դեռ պահպանված զգացմունքների վրա էր: 

Լավն էր  :Smile:

----------

Marcus (30.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (02.02.2017), Աթեիստ (30.01.2017)

----------


## Հայկօ

Էսօր կկարդամ, կգրեմ: Վաղուց ա՝ սենց բազմամարդ մրցույթ չէր եղել, հավես ա  :Smile: :

----------

ivy (30.01.2017), Marcus (30.01.2017), Աթեիստ (30.01.2017)

----------


## Արէա

Ես կարդացել եմ, բայց ընդհանուր տպավորությունս էնքան լավն ա, որ ամաչում եմ բան գրեմ։
Չնայած, ոչ մեկի թեման էլ ինձ հետաքրքիր ու գրավիչ չէր (մասնակի բացառությամբ առաջինի), բայց բոլորն էլ, ընտրված սահմաններում, էնքան վարպետորեն են շարադրված ու կառուցված (մասնակի բացառությամբ Պատի), որ լրիվ կոմպենսացնում են ինձ չհետաքրքրող թեմաները։

----------

ivy (30.01.2017), Marcus (30.01.2017), Աթեիստ (30.01.2017), Ուլուանա (02.02.2017)

----------


## մարիօ

Ես բոլորը կարդացի, սկզբում նենց տպավորություն էր, որ բոլորը նույն մարդն ա գրել․ իրար շատ մոտ շարադրանքներ էին, բացի վերջինից։  Առաջինը ահագին ձանձրալի էր գրած, մենակ վերջին նախադասությունն էր լավը։ Վերջինը չկարողացա մինչև վերջ կարդալ, հետո նորից կփորձեմ։  Մի երկու հատ կար չհասկացա, թե կախվածությունները որոնք էին։ Միջներից համեմատաբար Սուրճ և կոկա կոլան դուրս եկավ, դինամիկ էր գրված, կախվածությունն էլ երևում էր, ի տարբերություն մյուսների։ 
Պատի կարգի պատմվածքներ էնքան շատ են գրում, արդեն էլ հավես չի կարդալը։  Մյուսները մի հատ նորից կփորձեմ կարդալ, հենց ասելիքը ջոկեմ, կգրեմ։
Ընդհանուր ահագին լավն էին ստացվել համարյա բոլորը։ Սովորաբար մրցույթների աշխատանքները մինչև կարդում էի, կեսս գնում էր, հիմա հավեսով կարդացի։ Ապրեն հեղինակները։  Ոչ մեկի հեղինակին չջոկեցի։  :Beee:

----------

Marcus (30.01.2017), Mr. Annoying (02.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Այվի քեզ էլի ասեմ, մեծ շնորհակալություն


Ինձ ինչի համար, դուք եք լավը, հատկապես՝ միասին  :Smile:

----------

LisBeth (07.02.2017), Ծլնգ (07.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

Ի դեպ համատեղ պատմվածքների բաժինը կարող եք ակտիվացնել, եթե ուզում եք: Վաղուց նոր բան չի գրվել «միասին»:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Իմ մասի հետ կապված մի լրացում եկա անելու։ Փնտրեցի-գտա․ պատմությունս իրականում սկիզբ է առնում այստեղից, չորսուկես տարի առաջ, և նոր միայն անդրադարձ ստացավ։

----------

CactuSoul (07.02.2017), ivy (07.02.2017), Ուլուանա (07.02.2017)

----------


## Marcus

Ես էլ ուզում էի գնայի հոգեբանի մոտ, բայց արդեն չեմ ուզում  :Smile:  Մերսի Բարեկամ  :Love:  Կներես, որ հերոսիդ վամպիրի նմանեցրի:

----------


## Marcus

> *6․ Պատը*
> 
> "էտ"-երն ինձ համար էլ էին ճիշտն ասած աչք քերող։ 
> Նիհիլիստական ձգտումներ, դժգույն /պատի սև ժամացույցը վկա/, հերոսը/հեղինակը կյանքից պաշտպանվելու-պատսպարվելու կարիք ունի ասես, և իրեն մխրճել է կարծր պատի մեջ, դեռ մի բան էլ՝ ինքը տեսնում է բոլորին, իսկ իրեն՝ ոչ ոք։ Իսկ կարիքն այդ, կարծես, ծնվել է անապահովությունից։ Այդ առումով, ի դեպ, սա առաջադրանքի կատարման սահմաններում լավագույնն էր բոլորից․ մաքուր կախվածություն ինչ-որ մեկի համար միակը, ամենագեղեցիկը լինելու/պատահելու անհրաժեշտությունից, որից ծնվում է խանդը, և որի մի-փոքր սասանումը առաջացնում է պատի մեջ ամփոփվելու, վերանալու, կորչելու ցանկություն։


Մերսին էս գրածիդ համար էի ասում:  :Smile:

----------

Բարեկամ (09.02.2017)

----------


## Marcus

> *4. Պարասոմնիա*
> 
> Հա, ներկայացրածը պարասոմնիա էր ոնց որ թե, ինչքանով, որ հասկանում եմ էս բառի իմաստը, բայց չէ՞ր կարելի մի քիչ ավելի կրեատիվ լինել վերնագրի հարցում, ոչ թե հենց բռնել, տերմին դնել: Կամ եթե պիտի էդպես կոչվեր, կարելի էր օրինակ մի քիչ հետաքրքիր խաղեր անել, ասենք՝ պարասոմնիA դնել կամ եսիմ, ուզում եմ անպայման մի բանին կպած լինեմ, կռիսությունս բռնեց, թե ինչ


.
 :LOL:

----------

Tiger29 (09.02.2017), Աթեիստ (09.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

Տարբեր տեղերում ժամանակ առ ժամանակ գրել եմ, որ քնի հետ կապված տարօրինակ բաներ են հետս կատարվում: Տատիկիս «այցելությունների» մասին էլ կարծեմ բլոգումս էի ժամանակին գրել. դրանք սովորաբար լինում են, երբ արդեն համարյա քնած եմ, բայց դեռ ոչ լրիվ: Ու ընդհանրապես մոտս ուրիշ բաներ էլ են լինում քնի թեմայով, ներառյալ՝ քնած ժամանակ ինչ-որ բաներ անելը, որոնք հետո չեմ հիշում: Կամ էնպիսի վառ ապրումներ ունենալը, որ թվա, թե արթուն եմ, երբ իրականում քնած եմ: Երևի դրանք բոլորն էլ պարասոմնիաների տակ են անցնում:
Պատմվածքում ներկայացված իրավիճակը տարբեր իրադարձությունների համադրություն էր: Ինձ էլ է ավելի հեշտ գրել էն բաների մասին, որոնք գիտեմ, տեսել եմ, եղել են, կամ հենց ինքս եմ ապրել, բայց դրանց համադրությունը հաճախ հորինված է: Այսինքն՝ պատմությունը կարծես թե իրական տեսարաններ է ներառում, բայց սյուժեի ընդհանուր կառուցվածքը մտացածին է: 
«Կողքի սենյակում գտնվողը» հենց էդպես էլ ուզում էի, որ անսեռ ու անդեմ մնա: Գուցե ուրիշ դեպքերում լավ զարգացնեի կերպարը, բայց էս պատմվածքում էսպես էի ուզում: Նույնիսկ վերջում մի տեղ գրել էի «ասաց նա՝ առանց հազալու, համարյա արքայազնի նման», բայց հետո էդ «համարյա արքայազնի նման»-ը հանեցի, որ լրիվ անդեմ մնա կերպարը: Ի դեպ, «արքայազնի»  վերաբերյալ: Եթե նկատեք, «արքայազն» ու «պարահանդես» բառերն առաջին անգամ ասում է «կողքի սենյակում գտնվողը», ով, մեղմ ասած, թարմ վիճակում չի, ավելի կոնկրետ՝ հարբած է, ու նույնիսկ չի տարբերում գիշերանոցը զգեստից: Էնպես որ, չարժեր էդ բառերին կառչելով՝ գլխավոր կերպարին «աղջիկ» պատկերացնել, ու դա էլ անմիջապես տարածել հեղինակի վրա՝ էն դեպքում, երբ մնացած ամեն ինչը պիտի հուշեր, որ կերպարը էդքան էլ աչոնական տարիքում չի: Իհարկե, չես կարող պահանջել ընթերցողից լավ խորանալ ամեն ինչի մեջ, բայց սա մենակ իմ գրածին չի վերաբերում: Ընդհանրապես, մեզ մոտ «չխորանալու» տենդենցը միշտ էլ եղել է ու կա: Իսկ գուցե ավելի հետաքրքիր լիներ հենց էդ առաջին հայացքից չերևացողները բացահայտելը: Դա էլ իհարկե ժամանակի ու հավեսի հարց է. երևի ոչ բոլորը հավես ունեն մի պատմվածքը մի քանի անգամ վերընթերցել ու ամեն տողի մեջ խորանալ, ինչը նույնպես կարելի է հասկանալ:

Մեկ էլ մի բան եմ ուզում ասել ընդհանուր դուետների մասին:
Էս մեկն իհարկե էնքան լայնացավ, որ յոթյակ դարձավ, բայց եթե որոշենք նորից շարունակել «համեստ» դուետների շարքը, ապա կարող ենք դա անել: Երեկ գրեցի, որ Վոլտերային դիմեք ցանկության դեպքում, բայց հետո մտածեցի, որ դուետները (ինչպես նաև դիմակները) այնուամենայնիվ կկարողանայի ինքս շարունակել, եթե մարդիկ մասնակցելու ցանկություն ունենան:
Էնպես որ, կարող եք գրանցվել ցանկացած պահի:
Հիշեցնեմ, որ ամեն երկու գրանցման դեպքում նոր դուետ է բացվում:

----------

LisBeth (09.02.2017), Marcus (10.02.2017), Mr. Annoying (09.02.2017), Բարեկամ (09.02.2017), Ծլնգ (12.02.2017), Շինարար (09.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռիփ, սաղ հեչ, վերջը կասե՞ս էս մի դուետի օրիգինալ կազմում մյուսն ով էր:

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, սաղ հեչ, վերջը կասե՞ս էս մի դուետի օրիգինալ կազմում մյուսն ով էր:


Գրել էի՝ արդյունքներն ամփոփելիս:
Նայիր, քո ու Բարեկամի անվան կողքին նշված է՝ «գրանցված մասնակից»:




> *
> 1. Օուեն Մարթընը
> Բարեկամ* (գրանցված մասնակից)
> 
> *2. Սուրճ ու կոկա-կոլա
> StrangeLittleGirl* (գրանցված մասնակից)
> 
> *3. Երեք Արվեստները
> Ծլնգ
> ...

----------

Marcus (10.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Հիշեցնեմ, որ ամեն երկու գրանցման դեպքում նոր դուետ է բացվում:


Մի հոգի արդեն գրանցվել է ու սպասում է իր մրցակցին:

----------

Marcus (10.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

> Մի հոգի արդեն գրանցվել է ու սպասում է իր մրցակցին:


Մեկն էլ գրանցվեց մի երկու օր առաջ, բայց հետո միտքը փոխեց, մինչև ես թեման կբացեի. էնպես որ երկրորդ տեղը դեռ ազատ է։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Շնորհավոր Այվի ջան, հաղթանակդ բարով վայելես, ապրի Բարեկամը իր երկրոդ տեղի համար և Բյուրն իր բերջին պատվավոր տեղի համար արժանի ա հովասանքի...

մնացածներին ամոթ, անբաշարների մեկն եք...

----------

Բարեկամ (19.02.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Շնորհավոր Այվի ջան, հաղթանակդ բարով վայելես, ապրի Բարեկամը իր երկրոդ տեղի համար և Բյուրն իր բերջին պատվավոր տեղի համար արժանի ա հովասանքի...
> 
> մնացածներին ամոթ, անբաշարների մեկն եք...


Բյուրը *երրորդ* պատվավոր տեղում ա  :Jpit:  Վերջին պատվավոր տեղում Լիզբեթ-Ծլնգն ա։

----------

Mephistopheles (19.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրը *երրորդ* պատվավոր տեղում ա  Վերջին պատվավոր տեղում Լիզբեթ-Ծլնգն ա։


Նա ուզում ա ինձ ջղայնացրած լինի  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուրը *երրորդ* պատվավոր տեղում ա  Վերջին պատվավոր տեղում Լիզբեթ-Ծլնգն ա։


սա Բյուրի համար բավականին լավ արդյունք ա, դրա համար եմ գովացել... առաջներում սկի հազիվ հնգյակի մեջ ա եղել, էն էլ 7 մասնակցի ժամանակ...

----------


## ivy

> սա Բյուրի համար բավականին լավ արդյունք ա, դրա համար եմ գովացել... առաջներում սկի հազիվ հնգյակի մեջ ա եղել, էն էլ 7 մասնակցի ժամանակ...


Հատուկ քեզ նման չար ձյաձյաների համար  :Tongue: 

Բյուրը` հաղթող
Ու նորից` Բյուրը հաղթող
Ու մի հատ էլ

----------


## Mephistopheles

10 տարվա մեջ 3 անգա՞մ... վատ չի, Բյուրի համար

----------

